# Tradisco sempre con lui



## cleo81 (26 Agosto 2010)

Ciao a tutti, 
sono nuova del forum e già da un po' leggo i vostri post.
Vorrei raccontarvi la mia storia... che per me è incomprensibile razionalmente.
Da sempre (cioè fin da ragazzina quindicenne) mi piace un ragazzo molto più grande di me (15 anni in più) che ovviamente mi sembra del tutto irraggiungibile. Passano gli anni, io mi fidanzo, cresco, mi sfidanzo, cambio compagnia... e mi ritrovo a fare amicizia anche con il famoso amore adolescenziale. Che, anche dopo anni, trovo sempre affascinante.
Circa 8 anni fa inizia una storia, nascosta, che lui non vuole rendere pubblica per via della mia giovane età. 
Per farvela breve, in questi 8 anni ho frequentato alcuni ragazzi, fino a conoscere il mio attuale compagno con cui convivo da 3 anni e mezzo. Il punto fisso della mia vita sentimentale, però, è sempre stato Lui, la prima cotta.
Con lui ho tradito i miei precedenti fidanzati, e purtroppo, dopo 3 anni di fedeltà al mio attuale compagno, ci sono ripiombata dentro: da circa sei mesi ho iniziato a rivedere l'altro (che è sempre single perché dice di non volere legami, anche se sostiene che io non gli ho mai permesso di entrare nella mia vita).
Sono completamente scombussolata: ogni volta dico che è l'ultima, e poi lo richiamo e mi richiama e non riesco a dire di no. :unhappy:
I momenti che vivo con lui non li ho mai vissuti con nessuno.
Ma non voglio lasciare il mio compagno, credo di amarlo. Aggiungo: non provo senso di colpa, mi sembra solo di fare un regalo a me stessa, senza togliere nulla a nessuno.
Secondo voi, qual è la realtà?


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova del forum e già da un po' leggo i vostri post.
> Vorrei raccontarvi la mia storia... che per me è incomprensibile razionalmente.
> Da sempre (cioè fin da ragazzina quindicenne) mi piace un ragazzo molto più grande di me (15 anni in più) che ovviamente mi sembra del tutto irraggiungibile. Passano gli anni, io mi fidanzo, cresco, mi sfidanzo, cambio compagnia... e mi ritrovo a fare amicizia anche con il famoso amore adolescenziale. Che, anche dopo anni, trovo sempre affascinante.
> ...


Ciao non ho capito le dinamiche di questa vostra storia. Inizi questa relazione con lui quando avevi 15 anni? E la porti avanti per 8 anni, a fase alterne? Quindi hai 23 anni circa? E da circa 6 mesi hai ripreso a vederlo?

Secondo me non hai senso di colpa perchè non ami il tuo compagno. Dici che non levi nulla a nessuno, ma ne sei sicura? Ti dico solo 3 parole: libertà di scegliere.


----------



## cleo81 (26 Agosto 2010)

No, la storia inizia quando io ho 22 anni... ora ne ho 29...
Per spiegare: ci siamo visti tra i miei 22 e i 25 anni, poi io ho chiuso quando ho conosciuto il mio attuale compagno... ma ho ripreso a vederlo circa 6 mesi fa...

Ma non siamo mai usciti insieme... è sempre stato tutto nascosto... a parte pochi amici che lo sapevano...


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2010)

Ah ecco, ti faccio qualche domanda e butto qualche ipotesi.

Se sicura che il tuo non saper dire di no a wuest'uomo non derivi dal fatto di non poterlo avere (lui è single convinto)?
Magari può essere per te una forma di rivalsa, oppure un affermare la tua femminilità, del tipo: lui è single convinto...se chiama proprio te..è perchè sei una donna spaciale?
Sicura che col tuo compagno vada tutto bene?

E' possibile invece che tu sia ancora legata al ricordo di lui che avevi da ragazzina e che quindi non riesci a liberartene?

Dici che non levi nulla a nessuno: quindi se il tuo compagno facesse lo stesso, non sarebbe un problema per te?

Tralascio le ipotesi più cattive.


----------



## Giuma (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> .... Ma non voglio lasciare il mio compagno, credo di amarlo. Aggiungo: non provo senso di colpa, mi sembra solo di fare un regalo a me stessa, senza togliere nulla a nessuno.
> Secondo voi, qual è la realtà?


ciao cleo ,
io credo che se fosse amore quello che provi per il tuo fidanzato avresti dei sensi di colpa grandi come una casa .
Non capisco perchè se è single questo tuo primo amore debba tenerti sempre così ... nascosta... non è che un farfallone .. quando gli fa comodo chiama!
Hai mai pensato se il tuo ragazzo ti tradisse ... gli diresti ok amore non c'è problema ti sei fatto un regalo , a me non hai tolto nulla.  .


----------



## cleo81 (26 Agosto 2010)

Non è un farfallone, certo ha avuto altre storie... ma non è uno che ci prova con mille donne per intenderci...



> Se sicura che il tuo non saper dire di no a wuest'uomo non derivi dal fatto di non poterlo avere (lui è single convinto)?
> Magari può essere per te una forma di rivalsa, oppure un affermare la tua femminilità, del tipo: lui è single convinto...se chiama proprio te..è perchè sei una donna spaciale?


Potrebbe anche essere così, non lo escludo... ammetto che quando mi dice che io sono l'unica che lo conosce e di cui si può fidare... ne sono felice...

Sì, con il mio compagno va davvero tutto benissimo...


----------



## Giuma (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Sì, con il mio compagno va davvero tutto benissimo...


allora in lui cosa cerchi? cosa ti da ?
se il tuo fidanzato lo scoprisse ? non avresti paura di perderlo ?


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non è un farfallone, certo ha avuto altre storie... ma non è uno che ci prova con mille donne per intenderci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Che fortuna per il tuo compagno...non oso pensare cosa gli succederebbe se tutto non andasse benissimo....

Scusami cleo non ho resistito.


----------



## Giuma (26 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Che fortuna per il tuo compagno...non oso pensare cosa gli succederebbe se tutto non andasse benissimo....


chi sta dall'altra parte dice : va tutto bene tra noi ! ed è proprio qui che sta la fregatura porca miseria!!


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> chi sta dall'altra parte dice : va tutto bene tra noi ! ed è proprio qui che sta la fregatura porca miseria!!



Fino a quando non lo scopre :unhappy:


----------



## Giuma (26 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Fino a quando non lo scopre :unhappy:


  quando lo scopri ..... e come se stai guardando il cielo 
  e ti cade un palazzo addosso!!!!


----------



## cleo81 (26 Agosto 2010)

Cosa mi dà? Non so... ma quando lo vedo sono felice, sono sulle nuvole... e quando non lo vedo mi manca da impazzire... mi basta incrociarlo in macchina per sentire le farfalle nello stomaco...

(Non ci vediamo spessissimo, più o meno una volta al mese...)

Se il mio compagno mi tradisse? Non so che reazione avrei... se fosse il tradimento occasionale perdonerei di sicuro... una storia non so... dipende da tante cose... è impossibile prevederlo.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non è un farfallone, certo ha avuto altre storie... ma non è uno che ci prova con mille donne per intenderci...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quindi il fatto che lo tradisci anche rientra nel va tutto benissimo...o forse non ho capito io la tua storia...
Comunque benvenuta!


----------



## Fabry (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Cosa mi dà? Non so... ma quando lo vedo sono felice, sono sulle nuvole... e quando non lo vedo mi manca da impazzire... mi basta incrociarlo in macchina per sentire le farfalle nello stomaco...
> 
> (Non ci vediamo spessissimo, più o meno una volta al mese...)
> 
> Se il mio compagno mi tradisse? Non so che reazione avrei... se fosse il tradimento occasionale perdonerei di sicuro... una storia non so... dipende da tante cose... è impossibile prevederlo.



Ciao Cleo, questa volta niente battute farò il bravo 


Se questo è quello che provi per l'altro penso che tu debba viverti questo amore, ( infatuazione ? ) con lui, con tutte le incognite che comporta, anche se non ne sono certo. 

Lascia però il tuo compagno, dai anche a lui la possibilità di trovare una donna che lo ami al 100 % e non a mezzo servizio.


----------



## Giuma (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Cosa mi dà? Non so... ma quando lo vedo sono felice, sono sulle nuvole... e quando non lo vedo mi manca da impazzire... mi basta incrociarlo in macchina per sentire le farfalle nello stomaco...
> 
> (Non ci vediamo spessissimo, più o meno una volta al mese...)
> 
> Se il mio compagno mi tradisse? Non so che reazione avrei... se fosse il tradimento occasionale perdonerei di sicuro... una storia non so... dipende da tante cose... è impossibile prevederlo.


forse tu secondo me non sai bene il concetto di amare ... 
se senti le farfalle nello stomaco solo incrociandolo in macchina! bhè direi che sei cotta a puntino ! 
Io credo tu debba riflettere e non far soffrire chi veramente ti ama , e cioè il tuo ragazzo , lascialo che si faccia una sua vita ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Cosa mi dà? Non so... ma quando lo vedo sono felice, sono sulle nuvole... e quando non lo vedo mi manca da impazzire... mi basta incrociarlo in macchina per sentire le farfalle nello stomaco...
> 
> (Non ci vediamo spessissimo, più o meno una volta al mese...)
> 
> *Se il mio compagno mi tradisse? Non so che reazione avrei... se fosse il tradimento occasionale perdonerei di sicuro... una storia non so... dipende da tante cose... è impossibile prevederlo*.



Infatti, è impossibile, per cui tralascia momentaneamente questa parte......

Cleo, comincia ad allenarti...se vuoi tenerteli entrambi.


----------



## cleo81 (26 Agosto 2010)

> Cleo, comincia ad allenarti...se vuoi tenerteli entrambi.


Mi sa che hai ragione...


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione...


 ...e dato che hai un bellissimo rapporto con il tuo fidanzato (l'hai detto tu) lo metterai al corrente di avere quello che più che un amante si può chiamare (con il gergo che qui alcuni di noi usano) un trombamico... pensi che la prenderà bene? perchè se avete un bellissimo rapporto credo che tu non abbia problemi a fargli presente cosa senti, provi, vuoi dalla tua vita in questo momento...
Ovviamente è una provocazione ma mi chiedevo cosa intendessi con l'avere un bel rapporto, il credo di amarlo rivolto al tuo compagno.....


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> ...e dato che hai un bellissimo rapporto con il tuo fidanzato (l'hai detto tu) lo metterai al corrente di avere quello che più che un amante si può chiamare (con il gergo che qui alcuni di noi usano) un trombamico... pensi che la prenderà bene? perchè se avete un bellissimo rapporto credo che tu non abbia problemi a fargli presente cosa senti, provi, vuoi dalla tua vita in questo momento...
> *Ovviamente è una provocazione ma mi chiedevo cosa intendessi con l'avere un bel rapporto, il credo di amarlo rivolto al tuo compagno.*....


anch'io


----------



## cleo81 (26 Agosto 2010)

Intendo un rapporto fatto di complicità, di stima reciproca, di piacere di condividere le giornate insieme... Intendo aiutarsi quando se ne ha bisogno, darsi una mano per sentirsi vicini... essere disponibili e amare lui e anche la sua famiglia... 

Come ho letto in qualche 3d, anch'io sono sempre più convinta che fedeltà e lealtà non siano sinonimi... io mi sento leale verso di lui, perché lo aiuterei in ogni circostanza e lui viene prima di tutti... 

Ma se per essere davvero felice ho bisogno di ritagliarmi uno spazio solo mio (e ripeto... non stiamo parlando di incontri quotidiani, ma davvero sporadici) con una persona che mi fa bene... non so, sarò debole, ma non riesco a negarmelo...


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Intendo un rapporto fatto di complicità, di stima reciproca, di piacere di condividere le giornate insieme... Intendo aiutarsi quando se ne ha bisogno, darsi una mano per sentirsi vicini... essere disponibili e amare lui e anche la sua famiglia...
> 
> Come ho letto in qualche 3d, anch'io sono sempre più convinta che fedeltà e lealtà non siano sinonimi... io mi sento leale verso di lui, perché lo aiuterei in ogni circostanza e lui viene prima di tutti...
> 
> Ma se per essere davvero felice ho bisogno di ritagliarmi uno spazio solo mio (e ripeto... non stiamo parlando di incontri quotidiani, ma davvero sporadici) con una persona che mi fa bene... non so, sarò debole, ma non riesco a negarmelo...


se sei così giovane hai tutti i diritti di avere TUTTO.
Perchè non cerchi qualcosa che ti completi?


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Intendo un rapporto fatto di complicità, di *stima reciproca*, di piacere di condividere le giornate insieme... Intendo aiutarsi quando se ne ha bisogno, darsi una mano per sentirsi vicini... essere disponibili e amare lui e anche la sua famiglia...
> 
> Come ho letto in qualche 3d, anch'io sono sempre più convinta che fedeltà e lealtà non siano sinonimi... io mi sento leale verso di lui, perché lo aiuterei in ogni circostanza e lui viene prima di tutti...
> 
> Ma se per essere davvero felice ho bisogno di ritagliarmi uno spazio solo mio (e ripeto... non stiamo parlando di incontri quotidiani, ma davvero sporadici) con una persona che mi fa bene... non so, sarò debole, ma non riesco a negarmelo...


Sapendo che hai un trombamico ti stimerebbe di sicuro! Lui stima il 90% di te magari...diciamo che quel 10 % glielo tieni nascosto quindi non è che ti conosca in toto....(n.d.r.ercentuali espresse a caso, a tutto vantaggio dlela nuova amica che non conosco e che per tal motivo tratto coi guanti!)
Comunque la vita è la tua, e così il fattoc he avrai senz'altro messo in conto che il tuo lui potrebbe non stimarti e voler esser complice di una donan che lo ha tradito e lo tradisce....ma forse per il tuo amico e come ti fa sentire val anche la pena correre questo rischio, che avri senz'altro messo in conto....
Allora, scusa, un'altra domanda: uale è il problema dato il quadro idilliaco del rapporto che hai qui sopr descritto e l'optional meraviglioso con cui accompagni la tua già soddisfacente relazione? 
Scusa, son torda, non ci arrivo...


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Sapendo che hai un trombamico ti stimerebbe di sicuro! Lui stima il 90% di te magari...diciamo che quel 10 % glielo tieni nascosto quindi non è che ti conosca in toto....(*n.d.r.ercentuali espresse a caso, a tutto vantaggio dlela nuova amica che non conosco e che per tal motivo tratto coi guanti!)*
> Comunque la vita è la tua, e così il fattoc he avrai senz'altro messo in conto che il tuo lui potrebbe non stimarti e voler esser complice di una donan che lo ha tradito e lo tradisce....ma forse per il tuo amico e come ti fa sentire val anche la pena correre questo rischio, che avri senz'altro messo in conto....
> Allora, scusa, un'altra domanda: uale è il problema dato il quadro idilliaco del rapporto che hai qui sopr descritto e l'optional meraviglioso con cui accompagni la tua già soddisfacente relazione?
> Scusa, son torda, non ci arrivo...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> , di stima reciproca,


Hai uno strano modo di dimostrare la stima.



> Come ho letto in qualche 3d, anch'io sono sempre più convinta che fedeltà e lealtà non siano sinonimi... io mi sento leale verso di lui, perché lo aiuterei in ogni circostanza e lui viene prima di tutti...


Tu ti senti leale verso di lui, io dico che non lo sei...il tuo compagno cosa direbbe trovandosi al mio posto?
Tu che lo conosci..



> Ma se per essere davvero felice ho bisogno di ritagliarmi uno spazio solo mio (e ripeto... non stiamo parlando di incontri quotidiani, ma davvero sporadici) con una persona che mi fa bene... non so, sarò debole, ma non riesco a negarmelo...


Tutto ciò è in netto contrasto con quanto hai scritto fino ad ora.

Quoto tink...e anche io sono stata gentile. Che fatica però...mi verrà un ulcera:condom:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai uno strano modo di dimostrare la stima.
> 
> 
> Tu ti senti leale verso di lui, io dico che non lo sei...il tuo compagno cosa direbbe trovandosi al mio posto?
> ...


che acidona:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> che acidona:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 Tutta invidia...perchè il tuo livello di acidità non è paragonabile al mio! :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tutta invidia...perchè il tuo livello di acidità non è paragonabile al mio! :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mica vero


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mica vero


 E che cazzo...almeno fammelo credere!


----------



## cleo81 (26 Agosto 2010)

Chiaramente non è tutto idilliaco... perché IO non mi piaccio così.

E' vero, voi non mi conoscete, come io non conosco voi e le vostre storie, ognuna differente dall'altra. Non so cosa avete vissuto. 
Tanto meno so come io riesca a spiegare quello che provo cercando di metterlo per iscritto.

Non sono avvezza a mentire, questo mi fa male. 

Ma non riesco a scegliere.


----------



## Abigail (26 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E che cazzo...almeno fammelo credere!


 notte bella gioia


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci (26 Agosto 2010)

Evito di commentare ma non posso non scrivere che mi viene l'orticaria solo a leggere certi thread. per non parlare degli illuminati che plaudono pure.
chissà se plaudissero se fosse il loro figlio o fratello a essere fidanzato con codesta figliola. e verrà l'ulcera pure a me.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Chiaramente non è tutto idilliaco... *perché IO non mi piaccio così.*
> 
> E' vero, voi non mi conoscete, come io non conosco voi e le vostre storie, ognuna differente dall'altra. Non so cosa avete vissuto.
> Tanto meno so come io riesca a spiegare quello che provo cercando di metterlo per iscritto.
> ...


Infatti volevo arrivare proprio qui....
Da qui dovresti partire tu...
Quindi la risposta a Chiara, il doverti cioè preparare a mantenerli entrambi che hai quotato, proprio non ci sta...
Sei giovane....
Hai una storia che definisci seria, concreta e forse d'amore....
Hai un trombamico a cui comunque vuoi bene (le farfalle per lo stomaco non si sentono per sesso, quelle si sentono più giù...quindi o ci hai riferito male l'organo - scusa! - o fai finta che sia tanto bel coinvolgente sesso e disimpegnata amicizia ma tale non è!)....
Stai tanto bene tra due fuochi ma menti, non sei te stessa, quindi nontipiaci perchè sei una ragazzetta che in ciorcostanze non tali non sarebbe una mentitrice, una traditrice, una poco leal donna....

Comincia dalle frsi che ti ho sottolineato in rosso, evitando di pensare al fidanzato tanto dolce, bravo e concreto che forse ami ed evitando anche di pensare al trombamico tanto coinvolgente.... pensa a Cleo, a come si "giudicherebbe" e a come si consiglierebbe se fosse non se stessa ma la sua migliore amica, sua figlia, sua sorella... staccati dalal contingenza: pensa a te guardandoti da fuori.... aiuta....a me ha risolto la vita!!!


----------



## dave.one (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Intendo un rapporto fatto di complicità, di stima reciproca, di piacere di condividere le giornate insieme... Intendo aiutarsi quando se ne ha bisogno, darsi una mano per sentirsi vicini... essere disponibili e amare lui e anche la sua famiglia...
> 
> Come ho letto in qualche 3d, anch'io sono sempre più convinta che *fedeltà e lealtà non siano sinonimi*... io mi sento leale verso di lui, perché lo aiuterei in ogni circostanza e lui viene prima di tutti...
> 
> Ma se per essere davvero felice ho bisogno di *ritagliarmi uno spazio solo mio *(e ripeto... non stiamo parlando di incontri quotidiani, ma davvero sporadici) con una persona che mi fa bene... non so, sarò debole, ma non riesco a negarmelo...


Vedi Cleo, in questo forum, chi è tradito ti darà contro né più, né meno, in quanto vede in te la figura della persona che lo ha tradito. Col tradimento viene meno uno di quei due valori che tu citi.
In più, compiuto il tradimento, quando viene messo a conoscenza della parte, diciamo, "lesa", perdi credibilità e fiducia ai suoi occhi. Quindi è vero, sono due concetti diversi, ma vanno a stretto contatto in un rapporto in cui il rispetto, innanzitutto, dovrebbe essere sempre il più alto valore in una ipotetica scala gerarchica dei principi di una coppia. Sia la fedeltà, che la lealtà, prescidono sempre dal rispetto della persona nella quale tu hai deciso di riporre questi tuoi due importantissimi principi di vita.
Se non viene messo a sua conoscenza, vivrai sempre in un limbo in cui ti chiederai,_ forever and ever_, se dirlo o non dirlo al compagno, e non riuscirai mai a darti una risposta, per la quale nessuno si prenderà la  responsabilità, e che rimarrà per sempre tua.
Per quanto riguarda ritagliarti uno spazio tuo: va benissimo, purché non sia lesivo dei concetti che tu hai elencato e, perciò, del rispetto che tu hai e che, giustamente, ritieni di dover ricevere dal tuo lui.
Mancando però di fedeltà, o di lealtà, verso il tuo compagno, sei passibile di irrispettosità; questo fa sì che il tuo compagno si possa lecitamente chiedere perché, in caso dovesse venire a conoscenza delle tue malefatte, dovrebbe ancora donarti il suo di rispetto.
Pensaci bene, quando domani tornerai a pensare a ciò che hai fatto.
Te lo dice un tradito DOC, anzi... DOCG.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Chiaramente non è tutto idilliaco... perché IO non mi piaccio così.
> 
> E' vero, voi non mi conoscete, come io non conosco voi e le vostre storie, ognuna differente dall'altra. Non so cosa avete vissuto.
> Tanto meno so come io riesca a spiegare quello che provo cercando di metterlo per iscritto.
> ...


Certo, devi capire ciò che vuoi, prima.

Se non ti piaci così, se mentire ti fa stare male, se ti viene l'ansia solo a pensare cosa succederà nel caso il tuo fidanzato ti scoprisse...
....allora devi semplicemente cercare una strada migliore per te, in cui sentirti a tuo agio.

Altrimenti...lo ribadisco. E' una questione di allenamento.


----------



## Micia (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova del forum e già da un po' leggo i vostri post.
> Vorrei raccontarvi la mia storia... che per me è incomprensibile razionalmente.
> Da sempre (cioè fin da ragazzina quindicenne) mi piace un ragazzo molto più grande di me (15 anni in più) che ovviamente mi sembra del tutto irraggiungibile. Passano gli anni, io mi fidanzo, cresco, mi sfidanzo, cambio compagnia... e mi ritrovo a fare amicizia anche con il famoso amore adolescenziale. Che, anche dopo anni, trovo sempre affascinante.
> ...


la realtà è che correndo mi si rovina la cofana .
è un problema.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> la realtà è che correndo mi si rovina la cofana .
> è un problema.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Irene (26 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Vedi Cleo, in questo forum, chi è tradito ti darà contro né più, né meno, in quanto vede in te la figura della persona che lo ha tradito. Col tradimento viene meno uno di quei due valori che tu citi.
> In più, compiuto il tradimento, quando viene messo a conoscenza della parte, diciamo, "lesa", perdi credibilità e fiducia ai suoi occhi. Quindi è vero, sono due concetti diversi, ma vanno a stretto contatto in un rapporto in cui il rispetto, innanzitutto, dovrebbe essere sempre il più alto valore in una ipotetica scala gerarchica dei principi di una coppia. Sia la fedeltà, che la lealtà, prescidono sempre dal rispetto della persona nella quale tu hai deciso di riporre questi tuoi due importantissimi principi di vita.
> Se non viene messo a sua conoscenza, vivrai sempre in un limbo in cui ti chiederai,_ forever and ever_, se dirlo o non dirlo al compagno, e non riuscirai mai a darti una risposta, per la quale nessuno si prenderà la responsabilità, e che rimarrà per sempre tua. sempre che non ci sia qualche samaritano che pensi bene di impicciarsi degli affari altrui..
> Per quanto riguarda ritagliarti uno spazio tuo: va benissimo, purché non sia lesivo dei concetti che tu hai elencato e, perciò, del rispetto che tu hai e che, giustamente, ritieni di dover ricevere dal tuo lui.
> ...


per il resto quoto.. con tristezza..
ciao Dave.. e tu come stai?
un abbraccio 
Irene


----------



## cleo81 (26 Agosto 2010)

> chissà se plaudissero se fosse il loro figlio o fratello a essere fidanzato con codesta figliola. e verrà l'ulcera pure a me.


Capisco la reazione di chi è stato tradito e capisco il darmi contro.

Sarà che per me l'infedeltà non è lo sbaglio più grave che si può compiere? E, da discorsi già affrontati in precedenza, non lo è neanche per il mio lui.

Vedo intorno mariti/mogli che magari non tradiscono, ma trattano male la persona che hanno accanto, oppure che non sono presenti, la trascurano. O addirittura trascurano i figli, oppure si rompono e si lamentano se devono curare la suocera malata. E di coppie così ne ho viste tante.
Siamo in un modo che sei una sera il marito va con una magari incontrata per caso si buttano all'aria anni di matrimonio, ma poi si sopporta che il marito torni ubriaco tutte le sere dopo l'aperitivo al bar e magari si faccia vedere dai bambini. 
No grazie.

Mi dite ragazzina, ma da anni sono abituata a sbrigarmela da me. 

Il mio compagno è, dopo tanto tanto tempo, la mia famiglia. Finalmente ho qualcuno che mi vuole bene e a cui io voglio bene, qualcuno che trovo a casa, a cui raccontare le mie giornate e ad ascoltare le sue, e con cui fare l'amore la notte.


----------



## Micia (26 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ehhh..tu te la ridi...

 un amante parruchier*o..pensa che fico.*


----------



## Daniele (26 Agosto 2010)

Si vede che l'amico ha 30 cm di simpatia!!! Non trovo altro motivo per una donna intelligente di stare dietro ad  uno che manco una piovra vorrebbe avere al suo fianco...e il suo essere single ne è una prova , quindi è un caro uomo buono al massimo per una botta e via come direbbe la mia gentil metà, un vibratore vivente.


----------



## Micia (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Capisco la reazione di chi è stato tradito e capisco il darmi contro.
> 
> Sarà che per me l'infedeltà non è lo sbaglio più grave che si può compiere? E, da discorsi già affrontati in precedenza, non lo è neanche per il mio lui.
> 
> ...


bon...

allora risolvimi sto problema.

Serio.


----------



## dave.one (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Capisco la reazione di chi è stato tradito e capisco il darmi contro.
> 
> Sarà che per me *l'infedeltà non è lo sbaglio più grave che si può compiere*? E, da discorsi già affrontati in precedenza, *non lo è neanche per il mio lui.*
> 
> ...


Allora parlagliene, e vedi come reagisce. Se come dici, non è lo sbaglio più grave neanche per lui, ci dovrebbe passare sopra; forse ci sarà un periodo un po' turbolento ma, tutto sommato, neanche tanto ed anche piuttosto breve, e tutto tornerà come prima.
Oppure non è così e per caso c'è qualche ulteriore dettaglio importante che non hai ancora scritto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Capisco la reazione di chi è stato tradito e capisco il darmi contro.
> 
> *Sarà che per me l'infedeltà non è lo sbaglio più grave che si può compiere? E, da discorsi già affrontati in precedenza, non lo è neanche per il mio lui.*
> 
> ...


Sì, in effetti al mondo c'è di tutto.

Ma tu non sei una ragazzina, sei in grado di guardare dentro te stessa.
Le cose che scrivi del tuo compagno sono molto belle.

Io credo sia molto difficile stabilire perchè, avendo accanto una persona con cui si sta bene, si vada alla ricerca di altro. 
Io ho trovato una parte dei motivi per cui lo faccio.
Ognuno deve cercare di conoscere i propri.


----------



## cleo81 (26 Agosto 2010)

Se decido di smettere di vedere l'altro, onestamente non vedo perché parlarne a lui.



> Oppure non è così e per caso c'è qualche ulteriore dettaglio importante che non hai ancora scritto?


Forse solo che da quando ho rivisto l'altro sono iniziati i grandi dubbi? A lui voglio bene ma dell'altro sono innamorata? 
Aaargh!



> Si vede che l'amico ha 30 cm di simpatia!!!


Nooooo!!!! Manco!!!! hihihihihih


----------



## cleo81 (26 Agosto 2010)

> Io credo sia molto difficile stabilire perchè, avendo accanto una persona con cui si sta bene, si vada alla ricerca di altro.
> Io ho trovato una parte dei motivi per cui lo faccio.
> Ognuno deve cercare di conoscere i propri.


Grazie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Cleo pensa bene che questa situazione ti impedisce di avere una storia vera con l'attuale amante.
Potresti pentirtene.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cleo pensa bene che questa situazione ti impedisce di avere una storia vera con l'attuale amante.
> Potresti pentirtene.


Cleo, questa è una piccola verità, questo amante, che si vede allora manco ha i famosi 30 cm di simpatia e quindi non vedo il motivo per tenerselo dietro, ti distruggerà la tua attuale relazione al 100% e sinceramente ti disstruggerà tutte le future allo stesso modo. Lui non vuole entrare nella tua vita, se no ci sarebbe già entrato, vuoi fare la fine di chi per sesso continua una vita senza alcuno scopo? Cioè se il sesso è per te uno scopo ben venga, ma se per te c'è altro impara a scegliere e siii drastica, il sistema è unico e si basa su una piccola menzogna e su cattiveria necessaria per fare in modo che una persona mai più si ripresenti e posso dirti che funziona alla perfezione.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Capisco la reazione di chi è stato tradito e capisco il darmi contro.
> 
> Sarà che per me l'infedeltà non è lo sbaglio più grave che si può compiere? E, da discorsi già affrontati in precedenza, non lo è neanche per il mio lui.
> 
> ...


Ciao Cleo e ben arrivata.
Direi che il rapporto con il tuo compagno è consolidato.
Stai apprezzando le piccole e sane gioie della vita a due.
Però nella tua vita c'è anche questo essere ( perdona i 30 centimetri di simpatia di Daniele che pensa che le donne tradiscono solo perchè per fatalità trovano uno con il ciccio più lungo del nostro), insomma quest'uomo che bene o male fa parte della tua esistenza, da tanto tempo e a più riprese.
Secondo me sei tu che devi decidere che ruolo o peso affidare a questa persona, a seconda anche delle sue esigenze e caratteristiche no? ( Lui fa parte delle cose solo tue).

Sul parlarne al tuo compagno, bisogna vedere in che termini, però. Non certo in termini antagonistici. 
Ma prova a sondare il terreno no? 
Che sai tu della zona solo sua, del tuo compagno?

Le persone vanno e vengono nella nostra esistenza.


----------



## astonished (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Chiaramente non è tutto idilliaco... perché IO non mi piaccio così.
> 
> E' vero, voi non mi conoscete, come io non conosco voi e le vostre storie, ognuna differente dall'altra. Non so cosa avete vissuto.
> Tanto meno so come io riesca a spiegare quello che provo cercando di metterlo per iscritto.
> ...


Ciao,
non preoccuparti, questo problema lo risolverai semplicemente mettendo al corrente il tuo ragazzo, vedrai che sarà lui a scegliere. Non sono ironico, nè voglio scherzare sulla tua storia: quando sei con una persona devi avere e sentire l'obbligo di essere leale e corretta e soprattutto devi metterlo nella condizione di scegliere te incondizionatamente perchè, fino a prova contraria, ogni storia che viviamo potrebbe essere la storia della nostra vita, quella che potrà dare una direzione al nostro futuro e tu hai l'obbligo morale di essere totalmente sincera nei confronti di chi si aspetta amore da te (e questo vale anche nei confronti del tuo amico).

Tralascio i commenti sulle tue varie affermazioni nei confronti di te stessa del tuo amico e del tuo ragazzo: ti invito a rileggerti tra qualche mese e credo che tu sarai molto più dura di quanto non saprei esserlo io.

:blank:


----------



## cleo81 (27 Agosto 2010)

@Contepinceton:
Grazie del benvenuto!


> Però nella tua vita c'è anche questo essere ( perdona i 30 centimetri di simpatia di Daniele che pensa che le donne tradiscono solo perchè per fatalità trovano uno con il ciccio più lungo del nostro), insomma quest'uomo che bene o male fa parte della tua esistenza, da tanto tempo e a più riprese.


I 30cm di simpatia ovviamente li ho presi come una battuta, l'ultimo interesse che vedo in questo mio tradimento è proprio quello!

A me piace trascorrere del tempo con questa persona, mi fa star bene. 
Mi piace e mi intriga il tipo di amicizia/confidenza che tra noi si è creata. 
Mi piace giocare con lui. 
Mi piace incrociare i suo sguardo tra la gente e sapere che lui pensa quello che penso io.



> Che sai tu della zona solo sua, del tuo compagno?


Della sua zona...
Non sono una persona gelosa, il nostro rapporto è basato su una forte libertà ed individualità. Spesso siamo entrambi fuori per lavoro, conosciamo i reciproci amici, ma non facciamo mai domande ingannevoli e indaghiamo sull'altro.
Non lo facciamo perché non è nella nostra natura.
Se lui mi dice "Stasera vado a bermi una birra con Tizio", io gli credo e non indago. Lui fa lo stesso con me.
Coltiviamo insieme degli hobby, e ne coltiviamo alcuni individualmente. 

Adoro un rapporto così, perché respiro libertà anziché soffocare per mancanza d'aria.
E alla sera abbiamo sempre qualcosa di nuovo da raccontare, non ci serve la tv per farci compagnia.


----------



## astonished (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> @Contepinceton:
> Grazie del benvenuto!
> 
> 
> ...


Sei sicura che non lo facciate perchè non volete sapere l'uno dell'altro? A me pare che tu adori un rapporto così perchè in fin dei conti non è "impegnativo" e paradossalmente, ma forse non te ne rendi conto, sei alla ricerca dell'amore, quello vero ed "impegnativo", altrove!

Rispondi sinceramente se questa mia lettura può essere plausibile ma fallo dopo averci riflettuto a lungo.

Ciao


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> notte bella gioia


 Eh buon giorno. :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh buon giorno. :carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :rotfl:


 Ma che ridi!
Questa è una cosa seria!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> @Contepinceton:
> Grazie del benvenuto!
> 
> 
> ...


Bellissimo, il mio rapporto ideale!
Con zone d'ombra intriganti.
Poi tu non indagare se non vuoi essere indagata.
Poi se il tuo ragazzo è come me, se tu confessi capita che non vuole crederci e ti tappa la bocca.
Astonished ha saputo e poi è andata a finire male: non ne valeva la pena.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Sei sicura che non lo facciate perchè non volete sapere l'uno dell'altro? A me pare che tu adori un rapporto così perchè in fin dei conti non è "impegnativo" e paradossalmente, ma forse non te ne rendi conto, sei alla ricerca dell'amore, quello vero ed "impegnativo", altrove!
> 
> Rispondi sinceramente se questa mia lettura può essere plausibile ma fallo dopo averci riflettuto a lungo.
> 
> Ciao


L'amore impegnativo è troppo faticoso e non paga.
Ci si espone alla delusione.
Meglio quello ludico e adolescenziale.
Fatto anche di sana gelosia...


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *L'amore impegnativo è troppo faticoso e non paga.*
> Ci si espone alla delusione.
> Meglio quello ludico e adolescenziale.
> Fatto anche di sana gelosia...


 Non paga se non investi seriamente...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Intendo un rapporto fatto di complicità, di stima reciproca, di piacere di condividere le giornate insieme... Intendo aiutarsi quando se ne ha bisogno, darsi una mano per sentirsi vicini... essere disponibili e amare lui e anche la sua famiglia...
> 
> Come ho letto in qualche 3d, anch'io sono sempre più convinta che fedeltà e lealtà non siano sinonimi... io mi sento leale verso di lui, perché lo aiuterei in ogni circostanza e lui viene prima di tutti...
> 
> Ma se per essere davvero felice ho bisogno di ritagliarmi uno spazio solo mio (e ripeto... non stiamo parlando di incontri quotidiani, ma davvero sporadici) con una persona che mi fa bene... non so, sarò debole, ma non riesco a negarmelo...


MA il problema non è questa felicità ritagliata. 
anche io per essere serena ogni tanto ho bisogno di spazi miei, cosa da non condividere, e non mi ci sento in colpa! 
La differenza è nel fatto che a me rende felice un pò di shopping folle o un film visto in solitudine, a te rende felice... un altro uomo.
un uomo che ti fa avere le famigerate (E sopravvalutate) farfalle. Farfalle che il tuo compagno ti ha fatto sentire i primi due anni, forse tre.... poi.... vita piatta.... 
Supportarsi , amarsi, esserci, è i9l fondamento di un'unione felice. 
MA l'innamoramento folle dei primi tempi è una specie di riserva di benzina che serve durante gli anni, le crisi, i problemi interni ed esterni. 
tu sembri aver finito al tua riserva (di già!) e allora cerchi questa benzina altrove. 
ma la benzina vicino al cerino, brucia!! 
Sai che farei io?
Andrei dall'amante, con una borsa capiente in mano, e gli direi 'eccomi, sono qui, ti faccio entrare nella mia vita, ho lasciato il mio ex, sono qui per te, vengo a vivere con te, proviamoci, ma sul serio, adesso, e vediamo come va, dove ci porta questa storia folle'.
Lo faresti? rischieresti tutto? 
Temo di conoscere la risposta....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non paga se non investi seriamente...


Troppa paura.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> MA il problema non è questa felicità ritagliata.
> anche io per essere serena ogni tanto ho bisogno di spazi miei, cosa da non condividere, e non mi ci sento in colpa!
> La differenza è nel fatto che a me rende felice un pò di shopping folle o un film visto in solitudine, a te rende felice... un altro uomo.
> un uomo che ti fa avere le famigerate (E sopravvalutate) farfalle. Farfalle che il tuo compagno ti ha fatto sentire i primi due anni, forse tre.... poi.... vita piatta....
> ...


Dai su...
Non si fanno prendere certi spaventi ad un uomo eh?


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Troppa paura.


 Fifa eh..:carneval:


----------



## cleo81 (27 Agosto 2010)

> La differenza è nel fatto che a me rende felice un pò di shopping folle o un film visto in solitudine, a te rende felice... un altro uomo.
> un uomo che ti fa avere le famigerate (E sopravvalutate) farfalle. Farfalle che il tuo compagno ti ha fatto sentire i primi due anni, forse tre.... poi.... vita piatta....
> Supportarsi , amarsi, esserci, è i9l fondamento di un'unione felice.
> MA l'innamoramento folle dei primi tempi è una specie di riserva di benzina che serve durante gli anni, le crisi, i problemi interni ed esterni.
> ...


Hai ragione al 100%.
Io ho sempre avuto il problema della noia: a scuola, con gli amiche/amiche, al lavoro: ho bisogno continuo di stimoli nuovi, frequento compagnie molto diverse tra loro, e sono felice al lavoro da quando mi occupo di sviluppo di nuovi progetti. 
La noia mi perseguita dall'infanzia: non riuscivo a giocare con gli stessi giocattoli per più di una settimana, poi piuttosto imparavo a cucinare dalla nonna.
In terza elementare facevo i compiti alla mia amichetta che faceva la quinta.
Io credo che sia questo. Tutto è in divenire nella mia vita. Da sempre.



> Andrei dall'amante, con una borsa capiente in mano, e gli direi 'eccomi, sono qui, ti faccio entrare nella mia vita, ho lasciato il mio ex, sono qui per te, vengo a vivere con te, proviamoci, ma sul serio, adesso, e vediamo come va, dove ci porta questa storia folle'.
> Lo faresti? rischieresti tutto?


Non lo farei, se lasciassi tutto, starei sola per un po' (nel senso, non vorrei andare a vivere con nessuno).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Hai ragione al 100%.
> Io ho sempre avuto il problema della noia: a scuola, con gli amiche/amiche, al lavoro: ho bisogno continuo di stimoli nuovi, frequento compagnie molto diverse tra loro, e sono felice al lavoro da quando mi occupo di sviluppo di nuovi progetti.
> La noia mi perseguita dall'infanzia: non riuscivo a giocare con gli stessi giocattoli per più di una settimana, poi piuttosto imparavo a cucinare dalla nonna.
> In terza elementare facevo i compiti alla mia amichetta che faceva la quinta.
> ...


 Ti compiaci di annoiarti come se fosse indice di intelligenza e di curiosità intellettuale.
Invece è solo segno di non riuscire a star bene con te stessa, di avere paura della quiete e del silenzio.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Hai ragione al 100%.
> Io ho sempre avuto il problema della noia: a scuola, con gli amiche/amiche, al lavoro: ho bisogno continuo di stimoli nuovi, frequento compagnie molto diverse tra loro, e sono felice al lavoro da quando mi occupo di sviluppo di nuovi progetti.
> La noia mi perseguita dall'infanzia: non riuscivo a giocare con gli stessi giocattoli per più di una settimana, poi piuttosto imparavo a cucinare dalla nonna.
> In terza elementare facevo i compiti alla mia amichetta che faceva la quinta.
> ...


una cosa è la noia, un'altra la smania vorace di vivere: la prima di solito è spia di insicurezze e vuoti , la seconda è invidiabile se noin arriva a certi eccessi


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti compiaci di annoiarti come se fosse indice di intelligenza e di curiosità intellettuale.
> Invece è solo segno di non riuscire a star bene con te stessa, di avere paura della quiete e del silenzio.


Quoto!:up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti compiaci di annoiarti come se fosse indice di intelligenza e di curiosità intellettuale.
> Invece è solo segno di non riuscire a star bene con te stessa, di avere paura della quiete e del silenzio.


La noia la prova chi non è capace di capire fino in fondo quello che fa e le condizioni a lui intorno. pensaci bene Cleo, pensa bene a quanto non conosci il tuo compagno e quanto credi di conoscerlo. Adesso tu mi dirai che lo conosci benissimo, che sai cosa vuole e via dicendo...mi spiace non lo conosci da un migliaio di anni per saperlo (e per fortuna sai che mummie), quindi impara a conoscere quello che hai senza scartare in maniera superficiale tutto e subito come in assurdo fanno i bambini.


----------



## cleo81 (27 Agosto 2010)

> Ti compiaci di annoiarti come se fosse indice di intelligenza e di curiosità intellettuale.
> Invece è solo segno di non riuscire a star bene con te stessa, di avere paura della quiete e del silenzio.


Non me ne compiaccio assolutamente. E' un dato di fatto.
Mi spiace avervi dato questa impressione.

Non ho paura né di quiete né di silenzio, leggo molto, scrivo, faccio passeggiate e rifletto. Non ho paura di indagare su me stessa.



> La noia la prova chi non è capace di capire fino in fondo quello che fa e le condizioni a lui intorno. pensaci bene Cleo, pensa bene a quanto non conosci il tuo compagno e quanto credi di conoscerlo. Adesso tu mi dirai che lo conosci benissimo, che sai cosa vuole e via dicendo...mi spiace non lo conosci da un migliaio di anni per saperlo (e per fortuna sai che mummie), quindi impara a conoscere quello che hai senza scartare in maniera superficiale tutto e subito come in assurdo fanno i bambini.


Mi spiace Daniele, ma questa analisi è sbagliata. 
La tua idea di me è molto lontana da come sono in realtà.
Non conosco benissimo il mio compagno, visto che in 30 anni non riesco nemmeno a conoscere me stessa.

Semplicemente, ho la convinzione che la vita sia estremamente beffarda e che si prenda gioco di noi ad ogni momento. 
Può essere breve o lunga, facile o difficile, ma non troveremo mai il bandolo della matassa, forse semplicemente perché gli estremi sono annodati tra loro.
Allora spesso penso che vivere fino in fondo tutte le emozioni che mi arrivano non sia così sbagliato.


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non me ne compiaccio assolutamente. E' un dato di fatto.
> Mi spiace avervi dato questa impressione.
> 
> Non ho paura né di quiete né di silenzio, leggo molto, scrivo, faccio passeggiate e rifletto. Non ho paura di indagare su me stessa.
> ...




Assolutamente condivisibile, ma non a discapito degli altri o perlomeno mettendoli al corrente delle proprie convinzioni, non credi?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non lo farei, se lasciassi tutto, starei sola per un po' (nel senso, non vorrei andare a vivere con nessuno).


 o non lo faresti perchè avresti timore di una risposta definitiva, in un senso o nell'altro?
se dice no devi troncare del tutto.
se dice sì ti devi dare a lui anima e corpo. 
crescere vuol dire scegliere.
sposeresti domani mattina il tuo fidanzato?


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> o non lo faresti perchè avresti timore di una risposta definitiva, in un senso o nell'altro?
> se dice no devi troncare del tutto.
> se dice sì ti devi dare a lui anima e corpo.
> crescere vuol dire scegliere.
> sposeresti domani mattina il tuo fidanzato?


Grande, queste scelte le fanno gli adulti no? Cleo è una 15 enne nel corpo di una 30 enne in tgermini emotivi ed ha scritto le stesse cose che ho sentito dire a quella età da alcune. Allora Cleo, sai che vivere tutte le emozioni perchè si può morire da un giorno all'altro automaticamente ti toglie la possibilità di vivere delle emozioni? Cosa vuol dire questo? Che qualunque scelta farai qualche emozione non a vivrai, ma per ora vivi solo di emozioni egoistiche, non sei disposta a condividere qualcosa di più grande???


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> o non lo faresti perchè avresti timore di una risposta definitiva, in un senso o nell'altro?
> se dice no devi troncare del tutto.
> se dice sì ti devi dare a lui anima e corpo.
> crescere vuol dire scegliere.
> sposeresti domani mattina il tuo fidanzato?




O.T.

Ma che impicciona che sei:carneval:

Ciao Grande benritrovata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non me ne compiaccio assolutamente. E' un dato di fatto.
> Mi spiace avervi dato questa impressione.
> 
> Non ho paura né di quiete né di silenzio, leggo molto, scrivo, faccio passeggiate e rifletto. Non ho paura di indagare su me stessa.
> ...


 Ehi sei tu che hai scritto, e confermi qui, che hai bisogno di continui stimoli ed emozioni.
Ti compiacevi di questo .
Poi. visto che ti si è fatto notare, diventi una che medita.
Su cosa?
Se non hai ancora capito perché stai in un rapporto superficiale e non pretendi una storia vera da nessuno?


----------



## cleo81 (27 Agosto 2010)

> Assolutamente condivisibile, ma non a discapito degli altri o perlomeno mettendoli al corrente delle proprie convinzioni, non credi?


Colpita e affondata. 
In linea generale ne abbiamo parlato mille volte, e lui la pensa come me.
Nel caso specifico, non vorrei dargli un dolore.



> sposeresti domani mattina il tuo fidanzato?


Non credo assolutamente nel matrimonio. Credo ad un'unione civile tra persone civili. E già l'ho messa in pratica: viviamo insieme da 3 anni. Io per lui ci sono, lui per me c'è. Se ci lasciassimo, io ci sarei comunque. Per lui e per la sua famiglia. Possono contare su di me. Questo per me è impegnarsi.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non credo assolutamente nel matrimonio. Credo ad un'unione civile tra persone civili. E già l'ho messa in pratica: viviamo insieme da 3 anni. Io per lui ci sono, lui per me c'è. Se ci lasciassimo, io ci sarei comunque. Per lui e per la sua famiglia. Possono contare su di me. Questo per me è impegnarsi.


Unione civile...tra possibili incivili  non mi si può convincere che gli esseri umani siano civili, ho le prove del contrario.


----------



## cleo81 (27 Agosto 2010)

> Ehi sei tu che hai scritto, e confermi qui, che hai bisogno di continui stimoli ed emozioni.
> Ti compiacevi di questo .
> Poi. visto che ti si è fatto notare, diventi una che medita.
> Su cosa?
> Se non hai ancora capito perché stai in un rapporto superficiale e non pretendi una storia vera da nessuno?


Annoiarsi facilmente è diverso da dire di aver paura del silenzio o di riflettere. Non c'entra assolutamente nulla.

Se avessi la ricetta per capire tutto, sarei una maga.
Sono piena di dubbi.
Mi piace scrivere qui perché vedo persone diverse ed intelligenti, vedo un bellissimo ed interessante scambio di opinioni. 

Non considero il rapporto con il mio ragazzo superficiale.


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Colpita e affondata.
> In linea generale ne abbiamo parlato mille volte, e lui la pensa come me.
> Nel caso specifico, non vorrei dargli un dolore.




Magari approfondendo il discorso con lui, senza scoprire gli "altarini", potresti scoprire che la pensa esattamente come te.

Però affermare di non voler farlo soffrire, indica che già sai che così non è.


----------



## cleo81 (27 Agosto 2010)

> Magari approfondendo il discorso con lui, senza scoprire gli "altarini", potresti scoprire che la pensa esattamente come te.
> 
> Però affermare di non voler farlo soffrire, indica che già sai che così non è.


No, non lo so. Di certo proverò ad approfondire come suggerisci tu.


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> .
> 
> Il mio compagno è, dopo tanto tanto tempo, la mia famiglia. Finalmente ho qualcuno che mi vuole bene e a cui io voglio bene, qualcuno che trovo a casa, a cui raccontare le mie giornate e ad ascoltare le sue, e con cui fare l'amore la notte.


allora io proprio non capisco cosa ti manca? hai tutto !:blu:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Annoiarsi facilmente è diverso da dire di aver paura del silenzio o di riflettere. Non c'entra assolutamente nulla.
> 
> Se avessi la ricetta per capire tutto, sarei una maga.
> Sono piena di dubbi.
> ...


 Pensaci.
Visto che cerchi altro...


----------



## cleo81 (29 Agosto 2010)

Ieri ho passato una bellissima giornata con il mio compagno.

Stamattina ho incrociato l'altro per caso in mezzo ad altre persone.

Non c'è nulla da fare. 

Non riesco a farmela passare. Sarei ipocrita a dire che voglio smettere di incontrarlo perché non è così.
Ma il punto è che la storia con l'altro mi piace proprio così com'è, non vorrei che diventasse lui il mio "fidanzato".
Forse ho il DNA della traditrice.
Esiste?


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ieri ho passato una bellissima giornata con il mio compagno.
> 
> Stamattina ho incrociato l'altro per caso in mezzo ad altre persone.
> 
> ...


beh..la persona che ho conosciuto piu' traditore era-ne gestiva almeno 3 alla volta - :  straegocentrica, mentiva sistematicamente con tutti, apparentemente strasicura di se stesso,geniale in molti, molti aspetti...( ma questo non centra nell'economia del discorso ) e ammalato , poi ho scoperto, di gravissime crisi depressive...quindi per rispondere alla tua domanda..credo di si, nel senso che attraverso lesperienza personale posso crederlo che esistano. e le prime vittime di questo comportamento sono loro stessi.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

beote /icoloro  che si affidano a taluni. perchè spesso sonoo riconoscibili lontano un miglio...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> @Contepinceton:
> Grazie del benvenuto!
> 
> 
> ...



Che perla di donna! Sinceramente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai su...
> Non si fanno prendere certi spaventi ad un uomo eh?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pinceton, se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti, tesoro mio!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Non me ne compiaccio assolutamente. E' un dato di fatto.
> Mi spiace avervi dato questa impressione.
> 
> Non ho paura né di quiete né di silenzio, leggo molto, scrivo, faccio passeggiate e rifletto. Non ho paura di indagare su me stessa.
> ...



Ehi Cleo....ma ci hanno divise alla nascita? 

O sei un mio clone? 

A parte gli scherzi....mi riconosco molto nelle cose che racconti di te stessa, nel continuo divenire della tua vita.
Quel divenire bisogna saperlo cogliere come un'opportunità, e dirigerlo in modo che non ci faccia male.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ieri ho passato una bellissima giornata con il mio compagno.
> 
> Stamattina ho incrociato l'altro per caso in mezzo ad altre persone.
> 
> ...


Esiste.

Hai già capito tutto, non ti servono consigli.


----------



## Fabry (29 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Esiste.
> 
> Hai già capito tutto, non ti servono consigli.



Ne hai dimenticato uno.....non farsi beccare, perché poi sono "piselli per diabetici"


n.d.r.   Nota battuta di Lino Banfi


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Che fortuna per il tuo compagno...non oso pensare cosa gli succederebbe se tutto non andasse benissimo....
> 
> Scusami cleo non ho resistito.



non ho resistito neanche io nel darti 100000 punti meritatissimi quando l'ho letta....:up::up::up::up:

eh ? ci voleva !


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Lascia però il tuo compagno, dai anche a lui la possibilità di trovare una donna che lo ami al 100 % e non a mezzo servizio.



altri 100000 punti ! :up::up:

condivido pienamente !


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ne hai dimenticato uno.....non farsi beccare, perché poi sono "piselli per diabetici"
> 
> 
> n.d.r.   Nota battuta di Lino Banfi


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: non l'avevo mai sentita ma rende:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

A me piace trascorrere del tempo con questa persona, mi fa star bene. 
Mi piace e mi intriga il tipo di amicizia/confidenza che tra noi si è creata. 
Mi piace giocare con lui. 
*Mi piace incrociare i suo sguardo tra la gente e sapere che lui pensa quello che penso io.*

Io e te ci assomigliamo molto. Avrei potuto quotare tante altre cose, queste sono quelle che mi hanno colpito di più perchè sono le stesse che io ho sempre pensato.
Io non so se tu hai il DNA della traditrice, forse semplicemente l'altro è quello che completa la tua vita. Forse non ti succederebbe con nessun altro. Proprio perchè la motivazione non sono i "30 cm di simpatia".
Non avere giudizi troppo severi sulla tua persona, io credo che tu capisca che quello che stai facendo potrebbe far male al tuo compagnio ma ti capisco quando dici che è più forte di te...
Non sei sola, ci sono persone che hanno avuto la tua stessa esperienza e nonostante tanti luoghi comuni sui traditori, restiamo delle belle persone, che hanno commesso degli errori, ma che sanno quello che valgono.


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2010)

Cleo prendo una parte di una altro tuo post, perchè volevo farti una domanda:


> L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirle è questa:
> tanti anni fa ho scoperto un tradimento di mia madre. Non un tradimento sessuale, magari! Si trattava di una cosa molto diversa e molto più grave, che poteva distruggere quello che era il mio concetto di FAMIGLIA fino ad allora.
> *Era mia madre, l'ho perdonata in 5 minuti.
> La amavo.*





> Se ama, perdonerebbe


E' possibile che, inconsciamente, essendo sicura che il tuo compagno ti ami, ti perdonerebbe in _5 minuti_ il tradimento e quindi sia per questo che non hai sensi di colpa?


----------



## Fabry (29 Agosto 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> non ho resistito neanche io nel darti 100000 punti meritatissimi quando l'ho letta....:up::up::up::up:
> 
> eh ? ci voleva !




Ho ricevuto una disapprovazione per quel post :unhappy:


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> *...e dato che hai un bellissimo rapporto con il tuo fidanzato (l'hai detto tu) lo metterai al corrente di avere quello che più che un amante si può chiamare (con il gergo che qui alcuni di noi usano) un trombamico... *pensi che la prenderà bene? perchè se avete un bellissimo rapporto credo che tu non abbia problemi a fargli presente cosa senti, provi, vuoi dalla tua vita in questo momento...
> Ovviamente è una provocazione ma mi chiedevo cosa intendessi con l'avere un bel rapporto, il credo di amarlo rivolto al tuo compagno.....


Pienamente daccordo sul farglielo presente !:up:
E' indispensabile che tutti e 3 siano a conoscenza delle stesse regole del "gioco"
poi ognuno agira' come meglio crede.






....il trombamico....mmmmhhhh.........ancora lui............


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ho ricevuto una disapprovazione per quel post :unhappy:




che noia di persone. non era nè volgare nè fuori luogo.


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Ho ricevuto una disapprovazione per quel post :unhappy:



ma nooooo..................
il tuo commento e' stato invece azzeccatissimo...:up:


----------



## perdutamente (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> sono nuova del forum e già da un po' leggo i vostri post.
> Vorrei raccontarvi la mia storia... che per me è incomprensibile razionalmente.
> Da sempre (cioè fin da ragazzina quindicenne) mi piace un ragazzo molto più grande di me (15 anni in più) che ovviamente mi sembra del tutto irraggiungibile. Passano gli anni, io mi fidanzo, cresco, mi sfidanzo, cambio compagnia... e mi ritrovo a fare amicizia anche con il famoso amore adolescenziale. Che, anche dopo anni, trovo sempre affascinante.
> ...


La realtà è, banalmente, quello che vivi  e senti (di certo non quello che vive il tuo fidanzato). Non è obbligatorio avere sensi di colpa, non sono quelli che ci devono dare la misura di ciò che è giusto o meno (o meglio non solo quelli). Con lui hai tradito tutti i tuoi fidanzati, quello che ti dovrebbe stupire sono piuttosto i tre anni di "non tradimento".
Forse in questi tre anni, il non tradire ti ha fatto credere che non sarebbe più successo...forse (azzardo) ti ha fatto sentire "libera", credevi magari di non essere più irrequieta.  
Secondo te, quale è la realtà?


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> e...
> Non sei sola, ci sono persone che hanno avuto la tua stessa esperienza e nonostante tanti luoghi comuni sui traditori, restiamo delle belle persone, che hanno commesso degli errori, ma che sanno quello che valgono.


Ehmm, ci sono poche persone così e quello che fanno non si chiamano errori, perchè reiterare gli errori vuol dire la piena volontà di scelta di quella azione. Un traditore non sbaglia, sceglie sapendo di sbagliare. Belle persone? Solo finchè non vengono scoperte, quando sono stati smascherati i traditori sono meschini, persino cattivi e sono capaci di battere in contropiede la controparte pur di uscirne vincenti, alla fine è il tradito ad avere delle mancanze, ad aver sbagliato e a doversi mettere in gioco con se stesso, quando mai un traditore lo fa?
Si lo fa anche lui, dopo anni e quando ha capito che esimio pezzo di merda è stato con quella persona, ma...il tempo è passato e le scuse che non ci sono all'inizio (perchè una donna si arrabbia ad essere chiamata brutta "trota" anche se l'azione che ha fatto è da "trota" e credo che valga anche per gli uomini con magari con un bel figlio di "sultana") e tutto è andato oltre con quelle ferite inconcepibili che permangono dentro al tradito e che ogni tanto possono fare male, con la sua relativa paura nel legarsi ad altri mentre i traditori non vivranno mai queste paure, tanto il loro ego ingingantito dalla loro azione li sorreggerà.
Alla mia ex ci sono voluti 2 anni e mezzo per telefonarmi e dirmi che è stata davvero una persona di merda, che non è per nulla una bella persona, ma i primi tempi oddio quante belle parole sul fatto che era "sbocciata", che era come un fiore e bla bla bla solo perchè degli uomini glielo davano (bella forza, troviamo anche una scorfana a qualche uomo non darebbe una bella botta di allegria??? e queste sono le parole di una donna attenzione non di un uomo).
Una bella persona che vale e che crea dolore agli altri non è semplicemente una bellla peersona, può valere ma permane un bimbo o bimba capricciosa che semplicemente vuole tutto, non sa scegliere e pretende di averlo.
Per dirlo, un uomo o una donna traditi che amano non perdonano in 5 minuti, lo diranno, ma non perdoneranno se non in 5 anni ed anche più, le frasi che faranno male al traditore verranno fuori in ogni condizione di scontro, perchè in quelle si usa tutto quello che si sa per fare del male, si perdono in 5 minuti, con 5 anni di possibile schifo di vita (ovvio che è anche meno), solo le persone forti possono sopportarlo e tra i traditori mi spiace, di persone forti se ne vedono davvero molto poche, perchè se no avrebbero resistito alla tentazione.


----------



## Fabry (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me piace trascorrere del tempo con questa persona, mi fa star bene.
> Mi piace e mi intriga il tipo di amicizia/confidenza che tra noi si è creata.
> Mi piace giocare con lui.
> *Mi piace incrociare i suo sguardo tra la gente e sapere che lui pensa quello che penso io.*
> ...



Quoto tutto meno che l'evidenziato in rosso, lei stà facendo del male al suo compagno... anche se lui non lo sa....questa è una cosa che i traditori dovrebbero accettare, ma è molto difficile che se ne rendano conto.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me piace trascorrere del tempo con questa persona, mi fa star bene.
> Mi piace e mi intriga il tipo di amicizia/confidenza che tra noi si è creata.
> Mi piace giocare con lui.
> *Mi piace incrociare i suo sguardo tra la gente e sapere che lui pensa quello che penso io.*
> ...


è quello che si prova quando si ama.
Una domanda: Tradireste l'uomo con cui tradite dopo queste affermazioni?


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> è quello che si prova quando si ama.
> Una domanda: Tradireste l'uomo con cui tradite dopo queste affermazioni?


Abigail, lo fanno già, stanno con il tradito.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Abigail, lo fanno già, stanno con il tradito.


no,l intendevo proprio se tradirebbero l'uomo con cui tradiscono.
Marito a parte
trovo interessante leggere le risposte dopo quel che ho letto


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

*interessante domanda , ma*



Abigail ha detto:


> è quello che si prova quando si ama.
> Una domanda: Tradireste l'uomo con cui tradite dopo queste affermazioni?


se risponde un traditore , risponderà tradendo la verità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me piace trascorrere del tempo con questa persona, mi fa star bene.
> Mi piace e mi intriga il tipo di amicizia/confidenza che tra noi si è creata.
> Mi piace giocare con lui.
> *Mi piace incrociare i suo sguardo tra la gente e sapere che lui pensa quello che penso io.*
> ...


Ma che cavolo dici!!!
In altri spazi dici che hai capito il rischio che correvi e il male che faresti a tuo marito se sapesse (non sei ancora pronta a capire quello che gli hai fatto ...ma non si può pretendere) e qui esalti l'egoismo puro di una giovane insicura?!!

Se chi si comporta così è una bella persona, quelli che non tradiscono cosa sono: santi o fessi?


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se chi si comporta così è una bella persona, quelli che non tradiscono cosa sono: santi o fessi?


Fessi Persa, fessi!!! Agli occhi dei traditori ovviamente. Forse è una di quelle cose che fanno male  chi non ha tradito, il sapere che l'altro li ha presi per "comodi porti sicuri" dove avere le amorevoli cure che un rapporto fisso può dare per poi cercare le "botte di allegria" altrove.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo dici!!!
> In altri spazi dici che hai capito il richio che correvi e il male che faresti a tuo marito se sapesse (non sei ancora pronta a capire quello che gli hai fatto ...ma non si può pretendere) e qui esalti l'egoismo puro di una giovane insicura?!!
> 
> Se chi si comporta così è una bella persona, quelli che non tradiscono cosa sono: santi o fessi?


la quoto signora .


(ehm..ehm...e io sono pirla. è solo un inciso accademico.)


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fessi Persa, fessi!!! Agli occhi dei traditori ovviamente. Forse è una di quelle cose che fanno maia  chi non ha tradito, il sapere che l'altro li ha presi per "comodi porti sicuri" dove avere le amorevoli cure che un rapporto fisso può dare per poi cercare le "botte di allegria" altrove.


Ma no..ma quali fessi...si è fedeli perchè si è cosi .

è un modo di essere. 

un modo di essere che ci far star bene. tanto.
e fanculo il resto...non ti appartiene e basta.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma no..ma quali fessi...si è fedeli perchè si è cosi .
> 
> è un modo di essere.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo io mi sono sentito un fesso, anzi un enorme fesso in aggiunta che senza sapere nulla sono andato giù da lei perchè le era morto il nonno...un fesso perchè lei sapeva quello che mi ha fatto, ma il dolore della perdita del nonno valeva più del dolore che lei avrebbe innescato a me, riprova dell'egoismo ed egocentrismo di chi tradisce. 
Dire che la pubblicità che è perfetta per i traditori era quella di Vodafone di qualche anno fa "tutto intorno a te".
Tutt'ora mi sento un gran fesso a leggere di traditori che si dicono belle persone e che hanno solo fatto piccoli errori ed io che non lo ho fatti che cosa sono, cretino e basta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e non tutti i traditi soffrono e reagiscono nello stesso modo.
Questa premessa lapalissiana la faccio per poter fare un discorso su una categoria di traditori.
Chi tradisce è sempre convinto di avere il diritto di farlo. Questo lo capisco perché si basa sul senso di indipendenza e di libertà di ogni individuo.
E' basandosi su questo aspetto esaltato che si mette nelle condizioni di ignorare gli altri aspetti che sono molti.

Per una volta mettiamo da parte il tradito, anche se non esisterebbe il tradimento se non ci fosse. Mettiamolo da parte perché il tradito è solo chi non sa, ma sia la persona che è nella relazione fissa, sia chi è l'amante sono entrambi traditi ovvero sono entrambi parziali e funzionali alla persona che tradisce.

Il discorso, ripeto, è generale perché Cleo è talmente esemplificativa, ha persino rivelato un tradimento materno, da mettere su un piatto d'argento un'affermazione a-scientifica e razzista quale quella di avere il tradimento nel DNA (che c'entra come i cavoli a merenda, ma l'ha ipotizzato da s'è ed è stato confermato da ...compagne di merenda).

*Chi ha più relazioni contemporanee non è che rileva carenze in una relazione o nell'altra che deve compensare oppure rileva carenze nelle persone, ma semplicemente non è in grado di integrare parti di sè.*


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma no..ma quali fessi...si è fedeli perchè si è cosi .
> 
> è un modo di essere.
> 
> ...


La fedeltà è una storia con se stessi che non si tradisce mai, costi quel che costi. Io non saprei più essere fedele, per questo evito di cadere in contraddizione e vivo zero a zero.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali e non tutti i traditi soffrono e reagiscono nello stesso modo.
> Questa premessa lapalissiana la faccio per poter fare un discorso su una categoria di traditori.
> Chi tradisce è sempre convinto di avere il diritto di farlo. Questo lo capisco perché si basa sul senso di indipendenza e di libertà di ogni individuo.
> E' basandosi su questo aspetto esaltato che si mette nelle cobdizioni di ignorare gli altri che sono molti.
> ...


Verissimo e quoto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

*Chi ha più relazioni contemporanee non è che rileva carenze in una relazione o nell'altra che deve compensare oppure rileva carenze nelle persone, ma semplicemente non è in grado di integrare parti di sè.* 

Spiego questa affermazione.
Quel tipo di traditore a cui mi riferisco non riesce lui a fidarsi, nel senso di affidarsi a un altro. L'altra persona gli pare sempre parziale, imperfetta, inadeguata.
L'imperfezione umana è una cosa di un'evidenza tale che è assurdo che qualcuno possa pensare di usarla per giustificare o anche solo spiegare una scelta di tradimento (chiarisco che tradire è tradire la fiducia, imbrogliare, mentire, simulare, non fare sesso) eppure questo viene fatto costantemente.
Non credo che sia solo un alibi, credo che sia una proiezione. Ovvero che si attribuisca al tradito, ma anche all'amante l'imperfezione propria cche non si è in grado di accettare. Non si riesce a sopportare di essere incapaci di accettare di avere diversi aspetti inconciliabili.

Principalmente non si fidano di poter essere amati interamente, perché neppure loro si amano.
Magari hanno pure ragione. Probabilmente il partner fisso non amerebbe quell'aspetto che tanto apprezza l'amante (anche se magari inizialmente era presente e gli piaceva, perché è un aspetto intrigante, ma instabile) e certamente l'amante non vorrebbe l'aspetto tranquillo, progettuale e di condivisione del partner fisso.

Ma la vita è fatta di scelte e se si sceglie un lavoro d'impiegato con lo stipendio fisso perché si vuole sicurezza, non si può essere anche un circense. Il tradimento permette di poter fare entrambe le cose (o illude che lo si stia facendo, che per la psiche è lo stesso) senza scegliere ovvero non rinunciare.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> La fedeltà è una storia con se stessi che non si tradisce mai, costi quel che costi. Io non saprei più essere fedele, per questo evito di cadere in contraddizione e vivo zero a zero.



Ettore ( bel nome per inciso )

se vivi da "zero a zero" riconfermi la tua fedeltà

mi sbaglio?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Chi ha più relazioni contemporanee non è che rileva carenze in una relazione o nell'altra che deve compensare oppure rileva carenze nelle persone, ma semplicemente non è in grado di integrare parti di sè.*
> 
> Spiego questa affermazione.
> Quel tipo di traditore a cui mi riferisco non riesce lui a fidarsi, nel senso di affidarsi a un altro. L'altra persona gli pare sempre parziale, imperfetta, inadeguata.
> ...


E'esattamente quel che intendevo dire senza averlo detto. In pratica è ciò che penso.
E riquoto.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la vita è fatta di scelte e se si sceglie un lavoro d'impiegato con lo stipendio fisso perché si vuole sicurezza, non si può essere anche un circense. Il tradimento permette di poter fare entrambe le cose (o illude che lo si stia facendo, che per la psiche è lo stesso) senza scegliere ovvero non rinunciare.


Posso aggiungere una cosa oltretutto? E senza prezzo da pagare, è un prezzo che verrà pagato poi...lontano lontano che non si vede nemmeno, perchè non farlo, no?
Persa, quanti traditori qui ci hanno detto che hanno tradito ed hanno sentito i sensi di colpa e quanti non ne hanno avuti? Secondo me ci sono quindi due tipologie di traditori, no?


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Ettore ( bel nome per inciso )
> 
> se vivi da "zero a zero" riconfermi la tua fedeltà
> 
> mi sbaglio?


Certo che si (anzi, certo che no, non sbagli). Vivere senza vincoli consente di essere fedeli perchè non c'è nessuno da tradire o da cui essere traditi. Ma non è paura (è facile pensarlo), è solo noia.

PS = anche Miciolidia è un bel nome per inciso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso aggiungere una cosa oltretutto? E senza prezzo da pagare, è un prezzo che verrà pagato poi...lontano lontano che non si vede nemmeno, perchè non farlo, no?
> Persa, quanti traditori qui ci hanno detto che hanno tradito ed hanno sentito i sensi di colpa e quanti non ne hanno avuti? Secondo me ci sono quindi due tipologie di traditori, no?


 Ho premesso che ci sono tipi diversi di traditori.
Mi riferivo proprio a chi non ha grandi sensi di colpa, anche se dice di averne, perché conferma la "bontà" del proprio tradimento.

Il prezzo di ogni scelta è la rinuncia a tutto quel che non si è scelto.
E' anche esplicitato nella formula americana del matrimonio, sentita in tanti film, ed è recitata nella festa di addio al celibato americana, appunto.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Purtroppo io mi sono sentito un fesso, anzi un enorme fesso in aggiunta che senza sapere nulla sono andato giù da lei perchè le era morto il nonno...un fesso perchè lei sapeva quello che mi ha fatto, ma il dolore della perdita del nonno valeva più del dolore che lei avrebbe innescato a me, riprova dell'egoismo ed egocentrismo di chi tradisce.
> Dire che la pubblicità che è perfetta per i traditori era quella di Vodafone di qualche anno fa "tutto intorno a te".
> Tutt'ora mi sento un gran fesso a leggere di traditori che si dicono belle persone e che hanno solo fatto piccoli errori ed io che non lo ho fatti che cosa sono, cretino e basta.



daniele, ma la tua sincerità è un valore che aggiunge alla tua persona.ma non te ne rendi conto? 

i traditori possono raccontanserla come vogliono, possono avvalersi di tutte le teorie possibili a sostegno della loro insicurezza.


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Certo che si (anzi, certo che no, non sbagli). Vivere senza vincoli consente di essere fedeli perchè non c'è nessuno da tradire o da cui essere traditi. Ma non è paura (è facile pensarlo), è solo noia.
> 
> PS = anche Miciolidia è un bel nome per inciso.



Noia...

molto interessante...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa, noto un clichè in chi tradisce senza sensi di colpa in questo forum.
Prima si presente, poi spiega il dramma del tradimento che ha fatto poi come per enfatizzare dice che non prova sensi di colpa e successivamente sembra voler minimizzare quello che fa di male, come un qualcosa che alla fine fa per se stesso/a senza fare del male a nessuno. Ecco una persona ammetto che possa provare tutto questo, ma è la mia ultima affermazione che è falsa "senza fare del male a nessuno".
Un traditore senza sensi di colpa si prende qualcosa per se stesso, non per l'altro, ma allo stesso tempo viene a meno al significato di coppia che l'altro pensa essere vigente ed  invece diventa un trio, la menzogna fa male eccome, perchè nel momento che viene scoperta vela tutto di menzogna.
Ma mi spiego meglio e posso dire che questo fa male ai traditori eccome, io credo che i traditori a modo loro amino o provino qualcosa per i traditi e credo che se scoperti l'unica cosa che li possa toccare è che il tradito ammetta che non c'è mai stato amore vista l'azione subita. Quando lo dissi io la mia ex piangeva come una  fontana dicendo che non era così, che tra di noi c'era stata una cosa bellissima e più io la negavo più stava evidentmente male, quindi il prezzo c'è ed è quello di non essere creduti in toto, cioè che tutto quello che si è detto anche se vero diventa negli occhi del tradito falso e credo che sia una bruttissima cosa da vivere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Certo che si (anzi, certo che no, non sbagli). Vivere senza vincoli consente di essere fedeli perchè non c'è nessuno da tradire o da cui essere traditi. Ma non è paura (è facile pensarlo), è solo noia.
> 
> PS = anche Miciolidia è un bel nome per inciso.





miciolidia ha detto:


> Noia...
> 
> molto interessante...


 Sì.
Vorrei capire meglio.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> daniele, ma la tua sincerità è un valore che aggiunge alla tua persona.ma non te ne rendi conto?
> 
> i traditori possono raccontanserla come vogliono, possono avvalersi di tutte le teorie possibili a sostegno della loro insicurezza.


Forse hai ragione, ma due su due consecutivamente e con la seconda ben conoscia del primo tradimento mi hanno fatto pensare di aver scritto sulla mia fronte "grande fesso da utilizzare"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, noto un clichè in chi tradisce senza sensi di colpa in questo forum.
> Prima si presente, poi spiega il dramma del tradimento che ha fatto poi come per enfatizzare dice che non prova sensi di colpa e successivamente sembra voler minimizzare quello che fa di male, come un qualcosa che alla fine fa per se stesso/a senza fare del male a nessuno. Ecco una persona ammetto che possa provare tutto questo, ma è la mia ultima affermazione che è falsa "senza fare del male a nessuno".
> Un traditore senza sensi di colpa si prende qualcosa per se stesso, non per l'altro, ma allo stesso tempo viene a meno al significato di coppia che l'altro pensa essere vigente ed invece diventa un trio, la menzogna fa male eccome, perchè nel momento che viene scoperta vela tutto di menzogna.
> Ma mi spiego meglio e posso dire che questo fa male ai traditori eccome, io credo che i traditori a modo loro amino o provino qualcosa per i traditi e credo che se scoperti l'unica cosa che li possa toccare è che il tradito ammetta che non c'è mai stato amore vista l'azione subita. Quando lo dissi io la mia ex piangeva come una fontana dicendo che non era così, che tra di noi c'era stata una cosa bellissima e più io la negavo più stava evidentmente male, quindi il prezzo c'è ed è quello di non essere creduti in toto, cioè che tutto quello che si è detto anche se vero diventa negli occhi del tradito falso e credo che sia una bruttissima cosa da vivere.


 Io però avevo messo momentaneamente da parte l'aspetto del tradito e ancor più della scoperta perché spezzare in parti una questione aiuta ad analizzarla.
Concordo sulla reazione sorpresa e sconcertata del traditore....ma poi la supera... :unhappy:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì.
> Vorrei capire meglio.


Anche io....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione, ma due su due consecutivamente e con la seconda ben conoscia del primo tradimento mi hanno fatto pensare di aver scritto sulla mia fronte "grande fesso da utilizzare"


 No eri chiaramente affidabile. Quindi punto fermo e sicurezza per consentire altre sperimentazioni con il paracadute.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Anche io....


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dai prova a spiegare...


----------



## cleo81 (29 Agosto 2010)

> E' possibile che, inconsciamente, essendo sicura che il tuo compagno ti ami, ti perdonerebbe in 5 minuti il tradimento e quindi sia per questo che non hai sensi di colpa?


Sinceramente non credo. Anche se da vari discorsi so che anche lui non sostiene che l'infedeltà sia il peccato più grave, non so poi  come reagirebbe in realtà. 
Mi assumerei le conseguenze delle mie azioni in ogni caso.

Non so, e non voglio dire mai, però credo che non cercherei altri "amanti" (questa parola non mi piace) se non ci fosse lui.



> Quel tipo di traditore a cui mi riferisco non riesce lui a fidarsi, nel senso di affidarsi a un altro.


Questo potrebbe essere. Io non sopporto l'idea di affidarmi completamente ad un'altra persona. Ne ho una paura terribile.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Dai prova a spiegare...


E' una parola spiegare la noia, la mancanza di interesse nelle relazioni di coppia.
Mi sembra tutto già scritto e uguale...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Sinceramente non credo. Anche se da vari discorsi so che anche lui non sostiene che l'infedeltà sia il peccato più grave, non so poi come reagirebbe in realtà.
> Mi assumerei le conseguenze delle mie azioni in ogni caso.
> 
> Non so, e non voglio dire mai, però credo che non cercherei altri "amanti" (questa parola non mi piace) se non ci fosse lui.
> ...


 Questo spiega alcuni tradimenti che avvengono proprio quando il rapporto principale funzione particolarmente bene ed è estremamente coinvolgente.


Nel tuo racconto io ho notato l'attribuzione all'altro degli stessi tuoi pensieri.

Potresti riferire quali credi che siano?


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Sinceramente non credo. Anche se da vari discorsi so che anche lui non sostiene che l'infedeltà sia il peccato più grave, non so poi  come reagirebbe in realtà.
> Mi assumerei le conseguenze delle mie azioni in ogni caso.


Ok, saresti disposta a sborsare circa 600 euro al mese per le sue sedute con psicologo ed affini?? Se si allora complimenti davvero, ma sappi che il prezzo delle tue azioni sono anche non far pesare economicamente su di lui i possibili danni.
Cleo, ovvvio che il tradimento non è il peggiore dei crimini, ma sia ben chiaro che con questo non vuol dire che sia un crimine a costo zero sai? Semplicemente si sopravvive (il più delle volte) e si va avanti, se ci ucccidono è un poco difficile farlo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E' una parola spiegare la noia, la mancanza di interesse nelle relazioni di coppia.
> Mi sembra tutto già scritto e uguale...


 Sembri Minghi ...hai presente "Trottolino amoroso"?

Trottolino amoroso ha distratto dal significato della canzone 

*Vattene Amore*
Vattene Amore,
che siamo ancora in tempo.
Credi di no?
Spensierato,
sei contento!
Vattene Amore,
che pace più non avrò,
nè avrai.
Perderemo il sonno,
credi di no?
I treni e qualche ombrello,
pure il giornale leggeremo male,
Caro vedrai..
ci chiederemo come mai
il mondo.... sa tutto di noi...
Magari ti chiamerò:
' Trottolino Amoroso, Dudu dadadà'
Ed il tuo nome sarà
il nome di ogni città.
Di un gattino annaffiato
che miagolerà
il Tuo nome sarà
su un cartellone che fà
della pubblicità.
Sulla strada per me,
ed io col naso in sù...
la testa ci sbatterò...
sempre là..
sempre Tu...
ancora un altro pò...
E poi...
ancora non lo so.
Vattene Amore
Mio barbaro invasore
credi di no?
Sorridente truffatore,
vattene un pò,
che pace più non avrò,
nè avrai.
Vattene,
o saranno guai.
E piccoli incidenti,
caro vedrai..
la stellare guerra che ne verrà..
il nostro Amore sarà lì,
tremante e brillante così..
Ancora ti chiamerò:
' Trottolino Amoroso, Dudù dadadà '
E il tuo nome sarà
il freddo e l'oscurità.
Un gattone arruffato
che mi graffierà..
il tuo Amore sarà
un mese di siccità
e nel Cielo non c'è
pioggia fresca per me,
ed io col naso in sù
la testa ci sbatterò..
sempre là..
sempre tu..
ancora un altro pò..
e poi,
ancora non lo so.
Magari ti chiamerò:
' Trottolino Amoroso, Dudù dadadà '
e il Tuo nome sarà,
il nome di ogni città.
Di un gattino annaffiato che
miagolerà,
il Tuo nome sarà
su un cartellone che fa
della pubblicità
sulla strada per me
ed io col naso in sù..
la testa ci sbatterò..
sempre là..
sempre Tu...
ancora un altro pò.
E poi....
ancora non lo so..


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, saresti disposta a sborsare circa 600 euro al mese per le sue sedute con psicologo ed affini?? Se si allora complimenti davvero, ma sappi che il prezzo delle tue azioni sono anche non far pesare economicamente su di lui i possibili danni.


Daniele, scusami se lo hai già raccontato, ma sono nuovo. Potresti dirmi quanto tempo è passato dalla tua "disavventura" ?


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E' una parola spiegare la noia, la mancanza di interesse nelle relazioni di coppia.
> Mi sembra tutto già scritto e uguale...



ohio....:sonar: la devo quotare...:sonar:


e se arrivasse una principessa che con un bacio triplo con avvitamento multiplo la sorprendesse ancora?

e non solo con quel bacio ...


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

minghi no...ti prego:infelice:


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Daniele, scusami se lo hai già raccontato, ma sono nuovo. Potresti dirmi quanto tempo è passato dalla tua "disavventura" ?


  2 anni e mezzo superati e 8000 Euro di debiti per le conseguenze avute. Ovviamente la mia ex mi ha chiesto scusa ma non ha detto neppure un secondo "guarda non ho nulla ma se potessi farlo ti aiuterei anche economicamente per quello che ti ho fatto", da allora vivo nel terrore di multe, pagamenti e quant'altro e  da quello che noto non mi godo nulla di quello che faccio perchè penso ai debiti che ho ( e che sto pagando comunque sia) e in tutto quello che faccio conteggio quello che mi costa, che schifo di vita davvero.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sembri Minghi ...hai presente "Trottolino amoroso"?
> 
> Trottolino amoroso ha distratto dal significato della canzone
> 
> ...


No, questa volta non quoto (macchèddico... ho già quotato. Volevo dire non condivido).
Non sa di noia, a me non sa di noia. 
Forse non so cogliere.


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ...................e credo che se scoperti *l'unica cosa che li possa toccare è che il tradito ammetta che non c'è mai stato amore* vista l'azione subita. Quando lo dissi io *la mia ex piangeva come una  fontana dicendo che non era così, che tra di noi c'era stata una cosa bellissima e più io la negavo più stava evidentemente male*, quindi il prezzo c'è ed è quello di non essere creduti in toto, cioè che tutto quello che si è detto anche se vero diventa negli occhi del tradito falso e credo che sia una bruttissima cosa da vivere.



Daniele......confermo quello che dici.

Anche la mia ex si comporto' allo stesso modo....
Piu' le dicevo che non aveva mai provato niente per me,
e piu' si disperava, dicendomi che invece tra noi era stato bellissimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> minghi no...ti prego:infelice:


 Pensa che ho capito la canzone da poco proprio perché ...no ...pietà ..
Ma dice proprio quello che dice ettore: noioso copione già scritto di banalità.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> 2 anni e mezzo superati e 8000 Euro di debiti per le conseguenze avute. Ovviamente la mia ex mi ha chiesto scusa ma non ha detto neppure un secondo "guarda non ho nulla ma se potessi farlo ti aiuterei anche economicamente per quello che ti ho fatto", da allora vivo nel terrore di multe, pagamenti e quant'altro e da quello che noto non mi godo nulla di quello che faccio perchè penso ai debiti che ho ( e che sto pagando comunque sia) e in tutto quello che faccio conteggio quello che mi costa, che schifo di vita davvero.


Minghia, 2 anni e mezzo e sei ancora arrabbiato così !!!!
Fa male a te stesso, innanzitutto. E' successo, vai oltre (lo dico per te).
Spero tu colga l'aspetto positivo delle mie parole.


----------



## cleo81 (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, saresti disposta a sborsare circa 600 euro al mese per le sue sedute con psicologo ed affini?? Se si allora complimenti davvero, ma sappi che il prezzo delle tue azioni sono anche non far pesare economicamente su di lui i possibili danni.
> Cleo, ovvvio che il tradimento non è il peggiore dei crimini, ma sia ben chiaro che con questo non vuol dire che sia un crimine a costo zero sai? Semplicemente si sopravvive (il più delle volte) e si va avanti, se ci ucccidono è un poco difficile farlo.


Beh Daniele, un po' conosco il mio compagno.
E so che non andrebbe dallo psicologo. L'ho detto, abbiamo affrontato il discorso della fedeltà e della coppia in generale molte volte, e siamo concordi sulla maggior parte delle cose.

Comunque, tornando solo un attimo al discorso del perdono.... per me perdonare non significa dimenticare o far finta di nulla, ma vuol dire cercare di capire chi sbaglia e accettarlo, se l'amore che si prova che fa pensare di non poter fare a meno di quella persona.
Da quando ho iniziato a perdonare, io vivo molto più serena. Poi per carità, io caratterialmente sono portata a passare oltre, non tutti siamo uguali (per fortuna ).
Certo, in passato non ho perdonato torti a persone di cui mi fregava ben poco. 
Oggi, con l'esperienza, non ho intorno persone di cui mi frega ben poco.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (29 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ohio....:sonar: la devo quotare...:sonar:
> 
> 
> e se arrivasse una principessa che con un bacio triplo con avvitamento multiplo la sorprendesse ancora?
> ...


E' già successo tutto. Sono presuntuoso.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Daniele......confermo quello che dici.
> 
> Anche la mia ex si comporto' allo stesso modo....
> Piu' le dicevo che non aveva mai provato niente per me,
> e piu' si disperava, dicendomi che invece tra noi era stato bellissimo.


Tenebroso, quindi questa è l'arma che noi traditi abbiamo? Negare e rendere nullo il rapporto avuto? Se fosse così dovremmo farne la regola come quella dei tyraditori che è negare sempre e comunque, no?
Comunque ha funzionato e lei oltre che in colpa con me si sente in colpa con se stessa per i ricordi che ha rovinato...ma non mi fa felice il sapere che lei si creda una merda.


----------



## cleo81 (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tenebroso, quindi questa è l'arma che noi traditi abbiamo? Negare e rendere nullo il rapporto avuto? Se fosse così dovremmo farne la regola come quella dei tyraditori che è negare sempre e comunque, no?
> Comunque ha funzionato e lei oltre che in colpa con me si sente in colpa con se stessa per i ricordi che ha rovinato...ma non mi fa felice il sapere che lei si creda una merda.


Comunque Daniele, se io fossi ora la tua attuale donna... non sarei felice di sentirti ancora così pieno di paura e rancore verso la ragazza che 2 anni fa ti ha tradito...
Sarà... ma a me sa di tradimento anche questo... se non altro verso te stesso.


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tenebroso, quindi questa è l'arma che noi traditi abbiamo? Negare e rendere nullo il rapporto avuto? Se fosse così dovremmo farne la regola come quella dei tyraditori che è negare sempre e comunque, no?
> Comunque ha funzionato e lei oltre che in colpa con me si sente in colpa con se stessa per i ricordi che ha rovinato...ma non mi fa felice il sapere che lei si creda una merda.


Anche la mia si e' pentita di cosa ha fatto, 
pentita di avermi lasciato (si perche' poi e' stata lei infine a lasciarmi)
ora vorrebbe tornare indietro, 
ma io no. 
Ora ho di nuovo la mia vita in mano e so' come la voglio vivere.
Con tutta la consapevolezza (ma anche amarezza) che ho guadagnato soffrendo.
Spiace anche a me' che ora la mia ex soffra e non sia felice, 
nonostante quello che mi ha fatto,
e per come mi ha fatto soffrire (anche se mi prendo il 50% delle colpe naturalmente).

I ricordi...gia'....i ricordi....
anche lei ricorda con nostalgia tutte le cose fatte assieme....
(troppo tardi)
Ma cercare di ricrearli con la stessa persona ormai non sarebbe piu' lo stesso.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E' già successo tutto. Sono presuntuoso.


o solo realista? comunque la penso nello stesso modo.


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tenebroso, quindi questa è l'arma che noi traditi abbiamo? Negare e rendere nullo il rapporto avuto? Se fosse così dovremmo farne la regola come quella dei traditori che è negare sempre e comunque, no?...............


E' un arma che purtroppo serve solo se il traditore prende consapevolezza di quello che ha perso.....
....nel momento in cui ormai e' gia' tutto perduto (il rapporto stesso, l'intimita', la fiducia, la stima...)


E' ovvio che chi tradisce non vuole perdere i benefici guadagnati con il patner ufficiale.
Chi tradisce lo fa' con il proposito di tenere l'uno e l'altro.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Comunque Daniele, se io fossi ora la tua attuale donna... non sarei felice di sentirti ancora così pieno di paura e rancore verso la ragazza che 2 anni fa ti ha tradito...
> Sarà... ma a me sa di tradimento anche questo... se non altro verso te stesso.


Questa è la forma di egocentrismo pura di alcune donne, il pensare di essere "il tutto" mentre sono una parte della vita. La realtà è che quel passato incide sul mio futuro con un peso uguale alla intensità di quello che ho vissuto, con tutte le paure del caso. Non tradisce ne lei e ne me, la mia attuale donna sa che sono stato tradito e sa che ho cercato di suicidarmi, sapendo questo ha scelto di stare con me.


----------



## cleo81 (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questa è la forma di egocentrismo pura di alcune donne, il pensare di essere "il tutto" mentre sono una parte della vita. La realtà è che quel passato incide sul mio futuro con un peso uguale alla intensità di quello che ho vissuto, con tutte le paure del caso. Non tradisce ne lei e ne me, la mia attuale donna sa che sono stato tradito e sa che ho cercato di suicidarmi, sapendo questo ha scelto di stare con me.


Capisco che sappia tutto. Capisco che il passato incide sul futuro.
Ma credo che vada superato. Altrimenti non si vivrà al 100% né il presente né il futuro.


----------



## cleo81 (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> o solo realista? comunque la penso nello stesso modo.


Anch'io.


----------



## Fabry (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Capisco che sappia tutto. Capisco che il passato incide sul futuro.
> Ma credo che vada superato. Altrimenti non si vivrà al 100% né il presente né il futuro.



Ottima riflessione......anche per te:up:


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Comunque Daniele, se io fossi ora la tua attuale donna... non sarei felice di sentirti ancora così pieno di paura e rancore verso la ragazza che 2 anni fa ti ha tradito...
> Sarà... ma a me sa di tradimento anche questo... se non altro verso te stesso.


Quando un terremoto ti distrugge la casa
avrai per sempre paura dei terremoti
a prescindere da dove ti trovi.....
l'orecchio sara' sempre teso a percepire una nuova scossa, 
anche se al momento ancora non e' arrivata.....

Ho paura che sia cosi' anche dopo un tradimento.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Capisco che sappia tutto. Capisco che il passato incide sul futuro.
> Ma credo che vada superato. Altrimenti non si vivrà al 100% né il presente né il futuro.


Non temere, sono sempre in cura da uno psicologo e fforse tra 5000 euro ne sarò uscito del tutto  per questo mi chiedo se un traditore è conoscio dei costi che avrà il tradito dopo e se è disposto ad impegnarsi economicamente per farlo uscire da quella condizione!!!


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non temere, sono sempre in cura da uno psicologo e fforse tra 5000 euro ne sarò uscito del tutto  per questo mi chiedo se un traditore è conoscio dei costi che avrà il tradito dopo e se è disposto ad impegnarsi economicamente per farlo uscire da quella condizione!!!


Io penso che tu abbia ormai gia' metabolizzato e strametabolizzato tutto il tuo passato.
Leggendo le tue risposte direi che hai lucidita' e consapevolezza da vendere.

Potresti semmai analizzare tu il tuo psicologo 
e chiedergli del perche' ancora ti sta tenendo sotto le sue cure....:mrgreen:


----------



## cleo81 (29 Agosto 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Quando un terremoto ti distrugge la casa
> avrai per sempre paura dei terremoti
> a prescindere da dove ti trovi.....
> l'orecchio sara' sempre teso a percepire una nuova scossa,
> ...


Un terremoto è una catastrofe naturale, non dipende da nessuno.
In amore sei tu che scegli una persona di cui ti fidi (se temi il tradimento come male peggiore sceglierai una persona che ti ispira la massima idea di fedeltà) al 100%.
Se non riesci più a farlo, allora non riesci più ad amare.
Questo è terribile.


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> .....Comunque, tornando solo un attimo al discorso del perdono.... per me perdonare non significa dimenticare o far finta di nulla, ma vuol dire cercare di capire chi sbaglia e accettarlo, se l'amore che si prova che fa pensare di non poter fare a meno di quella persona.
> Da quando ho iniziato a perdonare, io vivo molto più serena. Poi per carità, io caratterialmente sono portata a passare oltre, non tutti siamo uguali (per fortuna ).
> Certo, in passato non ho perdonato torti a persone di cui mi fregava ben poco.
> Oggi, con l'esperienza, non ho intorno persone di cui mi frega ben poco.


'''
Questa "attitudine" a perdonare per stare meglio con se stessi mi fa' paura.
E' come giustificare e perdonarsi in anticipo 
sapendo di commettere errori tali da chidere addirittura un perdono
(come un tradimento per l'appunto).

Questa "attitiudine" c'e' l'ha anche la mia attuale compagna
e sinceramente non mi rende molto tranquillo......


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Questa "attitiudine" c'e' l'ha anche la mia attuale compagna
> e sinceramente non mi rende molto tranquillo......


Non bello davvero! Cioè chi perdona a prescindere dovrebbe imparare che tutti siamo diversi e c'è chi non riesce perdonare anche se vorrebbe e non c'è da fargli una colpa. Un tradimento sinceramente non credo che si possa perdonare, perchè se si è così certi del perdono perchè continuare a mentire e non dire come stanno le cose?


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> In amore sei tu che scegli una persona di cui ti fidi.
> Se non riesci più a farlo, allora non riesci più ad amare.
> Questo è terribile.


Giusta affermazione.

E che purtroppo non posso darti tutti i torti sai ????

E' un pensiero fisso....
Ora sto facendo il possibile per riuscire di nuovo a fidarmi...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Fidarsi ed amare sono due cose ben distinte. Io amo la mia ragazza e mi fido di lei, ma so che se bevesse devo essere presente io...


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non bello davvero! Cioè chi perdona a prescindere dovrebbe imparare che tutti siamo diversi e c'è chi non riesce perdonare anche se vorrebbe e non c'è da fargli una colpa. Un tradimento sinceramente non credo che si possa perdonare, perchè se si è così certi del perdono perchè continuare a mentire e non dire come stanno le cose?


mmmhh... io le ho fatto presente che un tradimento non si puo' perdonare.
lei insiste che se si ama davvero *si potrebbe* anche perdonare 
e lo dice abbastanza sicura.

E' come se giustificasse in anticipo che un tradimento
potrebbe far parte del corso della nostra vita di coppia,
cioe' che tutto e' possibile.
Senz'altro e' una donna realista, 
poche illusioni e non nasconde la testa sotto la sabbia.
Ma a me vengono i brividi......
Io sinceramente non lo voglio neanche metterlo in preventivo !


----------



## tenebroso67 (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidarsi ed amare sono due cose ben distinte. Io amo la mia ragazza e mi fido di lei, ma so che se bevesse devo essere presente io...


Esatto sono 2 cose distinte
cioe' posso amare e non riuscire a fidarmi completamente.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Esatto sono 2 cose distinte
> cioe' posso amare e non riuscire a fidarmi completamente.


Oh, tenebroso, è così! Anche perchè se una persona deve mettere in conto un tradimento allora dovrebbe anche mettere in conto che non si può amare findandosi, perchè chi si fida e viene tradito non può più necessariamente fidarsi. 
A mio avviso molti traditori non sanno di cosa parlano di cosa passa per la testa dei vari traditi, ma pochi rapporti si salvano dopo un tradimento, solo perchè i traditori vogliono non vedere quello che hanno fatto, vogliono che tutto torni come prima, nella norma, ma mai più sarà così perdono o non perdono.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no,l intendevo proprio se tradirebbero l'uomo con cui tradiscono.
> Marito a parte
> trovo interessante leggere le risposte dopo quel che ho letto


L'amore per me è molto altro oltre a questo non è solo questo.
Per questo continuo a non definirlo amore, ma parlo per me.
No nella maniera più assoluta ma anche questo è soggettivo. 
A parte il fatto che l'unico tradimento è verso mio marito.
E ti dico un'altra cosa non ho mai chiesto al mio amico se vedeva altre donne  e lui non l'ha mai chiesto a me, non era il mio ruolo e non era il suo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo dici!!!
> In altri spazi dici che hai capito il rischio che correvi e il male che faresti a tuo marito se sapesse (non sei ancora pronta a capire quello che gli hai fatto ...ma non si può pretendere) e qui esalti l'egoismo puro di una giovane insicura?!!
> 
> 
> Se chi si comporta così è una bella persona, quelli che non tradiscono cosa sono: santi o fessi?


Sono persone magari meglio magari peggio...Ognuno di noi è diverso mi rifiuto di dire che chi tradisce è una cattiva persona e chi è tradito è una brava persona. Io so di non esserlo.
Io non ho esaltato il suo egoismo ho detto che l'ho vissuto e l'ho provato. Le ho detto continua così che va bene.?


----------



## Micia (29 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> E' già successo tutto. Sono presuntuoso.


No, non sei presuntuoso. ha ragione abi, sei realistico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono persone magari meglio magari peggio...Ognuno di noi è diverso mi rifiuto di dire che chi tradisce è una cattiva persona e chi è tradito è una brava persona. Io so di non esserlo.
> Io non ho esaltato il suo egoismo ho detto che l'ho vissuto e l'ho provato. Le ho detto continua così che va bene.?


 Sì le hai detto che va bene. Io l'ho capiito così e anche lei.

Una persona con è necessariamente una bella persona perché non tradisce, magari ci sono razzisti fedelissimi...ad esempio.

Ma tradire ti toglie parte del bello che potresti essere. E chi è una bella persona e non tradisce ...è un po' più bella di chi tradisce.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì le hai detto che va bene. Io l'ho capiito così e anche lei.
> 
> Una persona con è necessariamente una bella persona perché non tradisce, magari ci sono razzisti fedelissimi...ad esempio.
> 
> Ma tradire ti toglie parte del bello che potresti essere. *E chi è una bella persona e non tradisce ...è un po' più bella di chi tradisce.*


Ovviamente.

comunque tu hai capito così lei non lo so.
Io ho scritto che capisco cosa prova perchè l'ho vissuto. Non le ho detto brava vai avanti così. Non le ho detto che è il meglio che poteva fare. Ma inizio a essere un pochino stanca di chi ci tratta come deliquenti senza conoscerci esclusivamente perchè chi ha tradito voi vi ha ferito così tanto.
Io posso non capire come vi siate sentiti, ma voi non fate neanche lo sforzo di vederci al di là del tradimento.
Mi spiace Persa ma non puoi sempre mettermi in bocca parole che non dico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì le hai detto che va bene. Io l'ho capiito così e anche lei.
> 
> Una persona con è necessariamente una bella persona perché non tradisce, magari ci sono razzisti fedelissimi...ad esempio.
> 
> Ma tradire ti toglie parte del bello che potresti essere. *E chi è una bella persona e non tradisce ...è un po' più bella di chi tradisce*.





farfalla ha detto:


> Ovviamente.
> 
> comunque tu hai capito così lei non lo so.
> Io ho scritto che capisco cosa prova perchè l'ho vissuto. Non le ho detto brava vai avanti così. Non le ho detto che è il meglio che poteva fare. Ma inizio a essere un pochino stanca di chi ci tratta come deliquenti senza conoscerci esclusivamente perchè chi ha tradito voi vi ha ferito così tanto.
> ...


Ti pare che non ci sia sforzo per capirla e capire te?
Mi sembra che tu stia facendo un grave torto a tanti che scrivono qui.
Anzi mi pare che ci sia più sforzo di aiutare a capirsi da parte di chi fa domande e non approva, piuttosto che da parte di chi dice "ti capisco".
Chi ti dice che è stato tradito non abbia mai provato le cose di cui parli?
Perché dai per scontato che l'intesa che ci fosse con te o con altre donne non ci fosse con la moglie?


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

Farfalla, forse tu non sa che i maggiori conoscitori dei rapporti traditori traditi sono gli stessi traditi che hanno scoperto e tutto è andato non secondo ipotesi o situazioni campate in aria ma per certi versi con dei clichè incredibili.
Posso solo dire una cosa, tutti i traditori dicono che se scoperti si prenderebbero le proprie responsabilità, in verità non sanno nemmeno un minuto che cosa gli toccherà. 
Sarebbe bello avere qui nel forum alcuni ex traditori di chi è qui tradito, ne verrebbe fuori un quadro orribile tendenzialmente. 
Chi ha parlato maggiormente con un traditore scoperto siamo noi stessi traditi che lo abbiamo saputo e che abbiamo avuto dialoghi o scontri. 
Chiedi ad amarax quanto conosce dei traditori essendo lei tradita, siamo noi che vi conosciamo alla perfezione e solo un traditore scoperto conosce noi traditi per come siamo, per quanto male soffriamo e quanto soffriremo.
Mi ricordo Kid prima che fosse tradito e che era stato lui il traditore, al suo rapporto con la moglie (scusa Kid che uso te come esempio, ma tu sei davvero esemplificativo, un manuale quasi), credi che un traditore non ci rimanga male quando il tradito non gli rivolge la parola o quando vede in lui o lei un vago sentore dilitigio dentro? Credi che noi traditi non sappiamo che i traditori soffrono dopo...ma non prima. I traditori scoprono la grandezza dell'atto che hanno fatto sempre dopo, pochi prima, in questo forum un clichè che permane peer quanto riguarda gli amanti che sia per storie di sesso o innamoramento è  che sono brave persone, buone e via dicendo...tutti buoni anche se anche essi tradiscono, però il taditore di se non dirà mai le medesime cose, un poco un senso negativo di sè lo esprime ed è qui che si vede una cosa assurda, due amanti, tutti e due tradiscono ma l'altro è stupendo...probabilmente da entrambe le parti.
Poi sinceramente Persa ne sa di traditori è la persona che mediamente da migliori consigli con per me Verena...e lei ne sa qualcosa!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti pare che non ci sia sforzo per capirla e capire te?
> Mi sembra che tu stia facendo un grave torto a tanti che scrivono qui.
> Anzi mi pare che ci sia più sforzo di aiutare a capirsi da parte di chi fa domande e non approva, piuttosto che da parte di chi dice "ti capisco".
> Chi ti dice che è stato tradito non abbia mai provato le cose di cui parli?
> *Perché dai per scontato che l'intesa che ci fosse con te o con altre donne non ci fosse con la moglie?*


Be capire mi sembra proprio di no o meglio c'è chi ha fatto lo sforzo di andare oltre e parlo di me non di lei. Alce per esempio e sicuramente altri di cui non ricordo i nick.
Tu no sicuramente no. Anzi, nel mio caso, hai sempre la presunzione di sapere cosa penso e come mi sento e soprattutto coem mi dovrei sentire.
Ho scritto che hai capito male quello che ho scritto io non che non capiv lei.
Io non cerco gente che mi dica Brava. La comprensione che ho trovato l'ho trovata da chi ha fatto lo sforzo, ripeto di vedermi come persona e non solo ed esclusivamente come traditrice.

Lo dimostra la parte evidenziata. mi hai mai sentito dire che il suo rapporto con sua moglie fosse meno importante o che avesse meno intesa? Io non ho mai parlato del suo rapporto con sua moglie ne con te, ne nel forum, ne con lui. Non è mai stato un problema mio sapere com'era il suo rapporto con la moglie. Io non facevo domande su lei, lui non le faceva su mio marito e nessuno dei due chiedeva. Per quanto mi riguarda lui poteva fare sesso con sua moglie anche tutte le sere. E ci mancherebbe altro, era sua moglie!
Per cui Persa ribadisco o mi dici dove dico certe cose o non mettermi in bocca parole che non dico
Io non l'ho mai fatto con te, ti ho sempre riconosciuto di essere una donna intelligente e sicuramente sei stata d'aiuto a un sacco di persone. Ho letto sempre attentamente tutto quello che scrivi nei miei post o in altri, dai un sacco di stimoli di riflessioni, ti manca solo, e questo è una mia idea, il provare a metterti nei panni degli altri


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, forse tu non sa che i maggiori conoscitori dei rapporti traditori traditi sono gli stessi traditi che hanno scoperto e tutto è andato non secondo ipotesi o situazioni campate in aria ma per certi versi con dei clichè incredibili.
> Posso solo dire una cosa, tutti i traditori dicono che se scoperti si prenderebbero le proprie responsabilità, in verità non sanno nemmeno un minuto che cosa gli toccherà.
> Sarebbe bello avere qui nel forum alcuni ex traditori di chi è qui tradito, ne verrebbe fuori un quadro orribile tendenzialmente.
> Chi ha parlato maggiormente con un traditore scoperto siamo noi stessi traditi che lo abbiamo saputo e che abbiamo avuto dialoghi o scontri.
> ...


Io credo soltanto che ogni storia sia a sè. Qui invece si omologano tutti i traditori sotto la stessa bandiera e con tutti si ha lo stesso atteggiamento.
Sicuramente le critiche aiutano a riflettere e ti assicuro che lo faccio spesso.
Io non riesco a mettere sullo stesso piano tutti i tradimenti proprio perchè ogni storia è a sè.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Be capire mi sembra proprio di no o meglio c'è chi ha fatto lo sforzo di andare oltre. Alce per esempio e sicuramente altri di cui non ricordo i nick.
> Tu no sicuramente no. Anzi, nel mio caso, hai sempre la presunzione di sapere cosa penso e come mi sento e soprattutto coem mi dovrei sentire.
> ...


Non hai parlato della moglie, né delle altre, ma hai parlato di te e hai voluto dare una connatazione di particolarità al rapporto con lui, particolarità che cade se non era esclusiva.
Quello è il motivo dello spunto di riflessione, come degli altri spunti.
Ma tu ti sei costruita una corazza di certezze inscalfibili.
Restaci.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo soltanto che ogni storia sia a sè. Qui invece si omologano tutti i traditori sotto la stessa bandiera e con tutti si ha lo stesso atteggiamento.
> Sicuramente le critiche aiutano a riflettere e ti assicuro che lo faccio spesso.
> Io non riesco a mettere sullo stesso piano tutti i tradimenti proprio perchè ogni storia è a sè.


farfalla, io sono stato tradito due volte da due ragazze diverse e posso dirti che i tradimenti sono diversi ma per molte cose tanto simili. 
Il traditore si sente in diritto di farlo molto spesso usando come scusa anche una piccola condizione di difetto del partner, il traditore o trova il grande amore nell'amante oppure una persona incredibile che non è l'amore della sua vita. Solitamente i sentimenti tra amanti sono sempre assolutismi (tranne per Chiara, ma lei è una seriale ed è consapevole di esserlo e non la critico in assurdo, almeno ne è consapevole ed ha un buon gusto per la birra), per il compagno invece c'è sempre un distinguo.
Poi del resto tutte le storie sono a sè, ma tu non sai quanto la tua possa essere sembrata uguale a 100 altre.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai parlato della moglie, né delle altre, ma hai parlato di te e hai voluto dare una connatazione di particolarità al rapporto con lui, particolarità che cade se non era esclusiva.
> Quello è il motivo dello spunto di riflessione, come degli altri spunti.
> Ma tu ti sei costruita una corazza di certezze inscalfibili.
> Restaci.


Le altre non le conosco. Della moglie non ho parlato perchè ti ripeto non è un problema mio come stesse con lei. 
La particolarità era in come io vivevo il nostro rapporto. La particolarità è come mi faceva sentire. Magari faceva sentire così anche la moglie. ma ribadisco non riguarda me.
L'unica che ha certezze sul mio rapporto con lui e mio marito sei tu. Hai talmente chiara la situazione che neanche ti sforzi di ascoltarmi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> farfalla, io sono stato tradito due volte da due ragazze diverse e posso dirti che i tradimenti sono diversi ma per molte cose tanto simili.
> Il traditore si sente in diritto di farlo molto spesso usando come scusa anche una piccola condizione di difetto del partner, il traditore o trova il grande amore nell'amante oppure una persona incredibile che non è l'amore della sua vita. Solitamente i sentimenti tra amanti sono sempre assolutismi (tranne per Chiara, ma lei è una seriale ed è consapevole di esserlo e non la critico in assurdo, almeno ne è consapevole ed ha un buon gusto per la birra), per il compagno invece c'è sempre un distinguo.
> *Poi del resto tutte le storie sono a sè, ma tu non sai quanto la tua possa essere sembrata uguale a 100 altre.*




Certo ma ognuna di noi la vive in maniera diversa, ognuna di noi è diversa. Questo è quello che contesto, che non si fa lo sforzo di conoscere la persona le si dà lo stesso giudizio e consiglio che si è data alle altre 100.
Il mio amico ha avuto altre storie e ognuna è stata diversa. E non credo che lui fosse diverso con ogni donna. Lui era lui ma se la lei cambia cambia anche l'evolversi della storia


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Certo ma ognuna di noi la vive in maniera diversa, ognuna di noi è diversa. Questo è quello che contesto, che non si fa lo sforzo di conoscere la persona le si dà lo stesso giudizio e consiglio che si è data alle altre 100.
> Il mio amico ha avuto altre storie e ognuna è stata diversa. E non credo che lui fosse diverso con ogni donna. Lui era lui ma se la lei cambia cambia anche l'evolversi della storia


hai mai considerato però una cosa orribile? Che lui facendo quello che ha fatto per anni adesso ha la moglie che si strugge per il suo male...mentre se fosse stato libero di vivere la sua vita nel medesimo modo lei non avrebbe mai sofferto la morte di chi non conosce e non avrebbe accudito un semi sconosciuto?
Lei forse avrebbe avuto una vita con un bel uomo che l'avrebbe amata, forse avrebbe avuto una persona che gli avrebbe voluto bene più del suo marito, forse non sarebbe stata l'ultima ruota del carro.
Ti sei mai chiesta cosa spingesse un uomo a non liberare  una donna da  questo? L'amore?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai mai considerato però una cosa orribile? Che lui facendo quello che ha fatto per anni adesso ha la moglie che si strugge per il suo male...mentre se fosse stato libero di vivere la sua vita nel medesimo modo lei non avrebbe mai sofferto la morte di chi non conosce e non avrebbe accudito un semi sconosciuto?
> Lei forse avrebbe avuto una vita con un bel uomo che l'avrebbe amata, forse avrebbe avuto una persona che gli avrebbe voluto bene più del suo marito, forse non sarebbe stata l'ultima ruota del carro.
> Ti sei mai chiesta cosa spingesse un uomo a non liberare una donna da questo? L'amore?


Se ami un uomo soffri la sua morte anche se ti ha tradito. Io mi auguro di cuore che se le due ragazze che ti hanno tradito morirebbero tu ne saresti addolorato perchè se così non fosse, questo sarebbe orribile.
Ho fatto tempo fà il paragone con Fellini e la Masina. Credo che non esiste donna più cornificata di lei. Eppure lei diceva "Alla fine torna da me perchè io sono sua moglie". E se ci stiamo facendo tutti questi pensieri e lei sotto sotto ha sempre saputo? Come faccio a dirti cosa è meglio per lei se non so cosa sa.
Io non so cosa penserei, dovrei viverla quella situazione per capirla


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai mai considerato però una cosa orribile? Che lui facendo quello che ha fatto per anni adesso ha la moglie che si strugge per il suo male...mentre se fosse stato libero di vivere la sua vita nel medesimo modo lei non avrebbe mai sofferto la morte di chi non conosce e non avrebbe accudito un semi sconosciuto?
> Lei forse avrebbe avuto una vita con un bel uomo che l'avrebbe amata, forse avrebbe avuto una persona che gli avrebbe voluto bene più del suo marito, forse non sarebbe stata l'ultima ruota del carro.
> Ti sei mai chiesta cosa spingesse un uomo a non liberare una donna da questo? L'amore?


Lo so che sembra impossibile ma io credo che lui a modo suo l'amasse e l'ama ancora


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so che sembra impossibile ma io credo che lui a modo suo l'amasse e l'ama ancora


Che in un qualche modo l'amasse è certo, ma che amasse molto se stesso da finire annegato nello specchio d'acqua come Narciso è innegabile. Tu invece ami te stessa? Ti reputi importante? Tu vieni prima di tutto? Sono domande senza doppi scopi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che in un qualche modo l'amasse è certo, ma che amasse molto se stesso da finire annegato nello specchio d'acqua come Narciso è innegabile. Tu invece ami te stessa? Ti reputi importante? Tu vieni prima di tutto? Sono domande senza doppi scopi.


Eh queste sono domande difficili. Io amo poco me stessa sacrifico sempre me per gli altri. Io vengo sempre dopo tutto, quando tutti sono a posto io penso a me.
Mi reputo importante per i miei figli, credo di esserlo per mio marito, sono importante per i miei amici più cari.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che in un qualche modo l'amasse è certo, ma che amasse molto se stesso da finire annegato nello specchio d'acqua come Narciso è innegabile. Tu invece ami te stessa? Ti reputi importante? Tu vieni prima di tutto? Sono domande senza doppi scopi.


Amava tantissimo se stesso, forse più di tutto se escludiamo i suoi figli. Lui è sempre stato al centro dell'universo. Tutti l'hanno sempre messo lì. Narciso è poco


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eh queste sono domande difficili. Io amo poco me stessa sacrifico sempre me per gli altri. Io vengo sempre dopo tutto, quando tutti sono a posto io penso a me.
> Mi reputo importante per i miei figli, credo di esserlo per mio marito, sono importante per i miei amici più cari.


Non sei una seriale, ti manca quella condizione di importanza che un o una seriale vede di se stesso. 
Hai mai pensato che hai tradito non solo perchè ti sentissi "trasparente" (ma è troppo da clichè se me lo consenti) ma perchè hai sempre dato, dato, dato che una volta ti sei sentita in dovere di poter prenderti qualcosa solo per te stessa? Ti è mai capitato in passato di vederti in un modo e pensare che tu eri davvero molto generosa di te stessa ma gli altri no?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non sei una seriale, ti manca quella condizione di importanza che un o una seriale vede di se stesso.
> Hai mai pensato che hai tradito non solo perchè ti sentissi "trasparente" (ma è troppo da clichè se me lo consenti) ma perchè hai sempre dato, dato, dato che una volta ti sei sentita in dovere di poter prenderti qualcosa solo per te stessa? Ti è mai capitato in passato di vederti in un modo e pensare che tu eri davvero molto generosa di te stessa ma gli altri no?


Certo che una motivazione importante è questa. L'avevo scritta già in un post.
Se torni indietro e ti ricordi quello che scrivevo all'inizio, parlavo di lui come di un regalo che mi ero concessa. Una cosa tutta mia che però come vedi mi ha portato a fare male ad un altro. 
Il fatto di essere trasparente è sicuramente meno importante e meno rilevante ma se mi domandi una cosa che non ha fatto mio marito l'unica che mi viene in mente è questa. 


> *Ti è mai capitato in passato di vederti in un modo e pensare che tu eri davvero molto generosa di te stessa ma gli altri no?*


Mi capita sempre non solo in passato


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi capita sempre non solo in passato


E allora smettila!!!  Sai che se avessi dato meno ad altri ed avessi tenuto qualcosa per te quasi sicuramente il tuo amante lo avresti guardato e lo avresti rifiutato??? Sicuramente lunsigata, ma ci avresti riso dietro e forse detto della cosa a tuo marito?
L'amante è sempre un regalo a se stessi, ma è un regalo che costa più di quello che nella vita potremmo mai pagare, costa la nostra dignità e la fiducia del partner.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E allora smettila!!! Sai che se avessi dato meno ad altri ed avessi tenuto qualcosa per te quasi sicuramente il tuo amante lo avresti guardato e lo avresti rifiutato??? Sicuramente lunsigata, ma ci avresti riso dietro e forse detto della cosa a tuo marito?
> L'amante è sempre un regalo a se stessi, ma è un regalo che costa più di quello che nella vita potremmo mai pagare, costa la nostra dignità e la fiducia del partner.


Bè e dopo 30 o forse più post iniziamo a capirci.
Certo che sarebbe andata probabilmente così ma in quel momento è stato più forte di me. Adesso capisci quando una dice una frase così cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè e dopo 30 o forse più post iniziamo a capirci.
> Certo che sarebbe andata probabilmente così ma in quel momento è stato più forte di me. Adesso capisci quando una dice una frase così cosa vuol dire?


Pensa che fu lo stesso motivo per cui la mia seconda ragazza mi tradì!!! Lei che in passato era grassa e non guardata da nessuno aveva voglia di una rivalsa e quindi si buttò a fare sesso orale con uno che manco conosceva...la prima sera, lasciamo perdere la seconda e la terza. Solo perchè per lei le era dovuto visto che per anni non aveva vissuto come voleva. 
da una parte l'ho capita, dall'altra non ho gradito come si è comportata nei miei confronti nel dopo, lasciati mi ha ben fatto intendere (e non di persona) che non stando più con me non mi doveva nulla...accidenti che errore fece.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa che fu lo stesso motivo per cui la mia seconda ragazza mi tradì!!! Lei che in passato era grassa e non guardata da nessuno aveva voglia di una rivalsa e quindi si buttò a fare sesso orale con uno che manco conosceva...la prima sera, lasciamo perdere la seconda e la terza. Solo perchè per lei le era dovuto visto che per anni non aveva vissuto come voleva.
> da una parte l'ho capita, dall'altra non ho gradito come si è comportata nei miei confronti nel dopo, lasciati mi ha ben fatto intendere (e non di persona) che non stando più con me non mi doveva nulla...accidenti che errore fece.


No Daniele questa è insicurezza verso se stessa. 
Anch'io sono una over size ma questo per me non è mai stato un problema. Mio marito mai una volta ha dato peso, quando fà qualche battuta la risposta è la stessa: fuori è pieno di taglie 42 prego accomodati.
Non mi sono lasciata andare per un senso di rivalsa. Ho alcuni amici uomini e hanno sempre detto che dopo poco che mi si frequenta il lato fisico passa in assoluto in secondo piano. ho altre doti e ne sono consapevole. Il mio è stato per lo più, detto in maniera poco carina, un risarcimento per quanto ho saputo dare e non ho mai dato.
Ma ribadisco se passava di lì un altro non sarebbe accaduto


----------



## cleo81 (29 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che in un qualche modo l'amasse è certo, ma che amasse molto se stesso da finire annegato nello specchio d'acqua come Narciso è innegabile. Tu invece ami te stessa? Ti reputi importante? Tu vieni prima di tutto? Sono domande senza doppi scopi.


Voglio rispondere anch'io a questa domanda. 
Io amo me stessa. Al di sopra di tutto e tutti. 
Non ho figli, se e quando li avrò loro saranno sopra di me.
Al momento, ci sono io.
Se io non sono felice, non posso far felice nessuno.
Al mio paese si dice (ve lo traduco, il dialetto vi riuscirebbe di difficile comprensione):chi non è buono per sé,  non è buono neanche per gli altri.
Cioè chi non ama se stesso e non agisce per se stesso, tanto meno agirà per gli altri.


----------



## Abigail (29 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Voglio rispondere anch'io a questa domanda.
> Io amo me stessa. Al di sopra di tutto e tutti.
> Non ho figli, se e quando li avrò loro saranno sopra di me.
> Al momento, ci sono io.
> ...


in linea di massima sono d'ccordo. Basta che l'amore per sè stessi non venga scambiato per mero egoismo


----------

